# "Ti voglio bene".. Istruzioni per l uso e il consumo..



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Sarà capitato a noi tutti nella vita.. e chissà quante volte capiterà ancora…

Dirlo a qualcuno e riceverlo da qualcuno.. “ti voglio bene”

Ma cosa ci può essere dietro questo significato all’apparenza semplice e immediatamente decifrabile in chi ce lo dice? E in noi che lo diciamo?

E’ duraturo? È volatile? È una cosa importante? Presuppone cose o ne esclude altre?..

Ricordo i ti voglio bene di mia madre.. non erano “detti” ma più che altro gestualizzati
E in loro ci leggevo qualcosa del tipo: “Sai che mi aspetto tu faccia delle cose che ben sai, per me, e quindi per te”

Ricordo i ti voglio bene di una mia amica, alla quale a suo tempo ebbi la malaugurata idea di confidare il tradimento subìto… e ci leggevo un passare tra “mi fai pena” e il “ti spaccherei la faccia” e il “cosa cazzo aspetti a questo punto a chiedermi di scopare, che son qui da un pezzo che muoio dalla voglia di dartela”

Ricordo i ti voglio bene di una mia collega.. che più o meno mi suonavano tipo: “ti stai sprecando” e il “sei troppo buono e ti stanno usando”

Ricordo un bellissimo e commovente “ti voglio bene” detto con pudore qui in forum, una sera.. da un utente.. anche se in realtà era un “Vi voglio bene”.. e più o meno mi suonò come: “non so cosa darei per sapervi immensamente felici”

Dei “ti voglio bene” quello che in questo periodo mi piace più di tutti sentire è paradossale dirlo.. è quello di un mio amico, che quando indirettamente me lo dice, molto spesso con un sorriso, più o meno mi suona cosi 

“grazie di essere come sei e di esserlo senza altri interessi con me e per me, qui e adesso”

E voi…?
In che rapporto siete con i “ti voglio bene” dati.. e ricevuti?


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

Meno me lo dicono e meglio è.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Per me è semplicemente "voglio il tuo bene" senza secondi fini, proprio come quello di una mamma (che non ti vuole bene solo se fai ciò che lei desidera), un fratello, un amico...
praticamente il tuo “non so cosa darei per saperti immensamente felice"


----------



## Homer (26 Aprile 2016)

Spesso sono frantesi e succedono casini....


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

detesto quelli finti, quelli artefatti, quelli che sono utili solo a mascherare altre intenzioni. 

mi urta quando il fine giustifica i mezzi ed il fine è "ti voglio bene". come se fosse inciso sulle tavole di Mosè, quindi di fronte al "ma io ti voglio bene" tutto decade. non funziona così, almeno per me.

mi emoziona riceverlo. tanto. soprattutto da chi non me lo aspetto, da chi non lo dice con facilità. e non per "atteggiamento" , ma per difficoltà, per pudore e per imbarazzo. mi è capitato di riceverne uno così, è stato bello.

lo dico poco ma quando lo dico mi viene proprio dal cuore, e a quel punto una volta sdoganato te lo ripeto pure.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2016)

Lo dico spesso ai miei figli, soprattutto dopo che abbiamo discussioni, un po' come dire "sono in disaccordo con te, ci scontriamo ma non dimenticarti che ti voglio bene".
Per il resto lo uso centellinato, direi rarissimamente. Spesso con il mio migliore amico che suona come un "sono qui, quando vuoi e per te ci sono sempre"
L'ho detto e lo dico  al mio ex amante, quando tutto era finito, quando sapevamo che era impossibile un seguito, quando non poteva in alcun modo significare altro che il profondo affetto che ci lega ancora oggi.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Ban ha scritto una cosa che mi ha colpito... "Finto"...

E sto pensando a cosa per me significa "finto" in un "ti voglio bene"

Io ho sensazioni diverse da Ban...

Per me FINTO suona come vuoto, scarico....


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2016)

Infatti, figli a parte, che e' amore incondizionato qualunque cosa facciano e combinino,  ho perso  un ora poco fa per una, lasciamo perdere, e ieri peggio a consolarene un altra,  tutte lontane, riguardo agli altri te lo devono e lo devi dimostrare, piu' che dire.

Ovvio che se con qualcuno hai una relazione, male non gli vuoi. 


Una mia cara amica che adoro e vuole bene alle mie figlie come fossero sue, qualche giorno fa ha fatto,  per una delle mie figlie, una cosa che l'ha commossa fino a piangere.  Non ci vediamo spesso, anzi, abitiamo lontanissime ma e' come se ci vedessimo  ogni giorno da tanto ci pensiamo.
Leggendo l'esperienza di FARFALLA mi verrebbe voglia di partire subito e trasferirmi vicino a lei....ma non vorrei rompere....ha un marito che per fortuna le sta vicino sempre, lei non sta bene da anni.

Io voglio molto bene a mia suocera, la adoro,  ma credo di non averglielo mai detto, o poche volte in 40 anni,   ma spesso dimostrato.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ban ha scritto una cosa che mi ha colpito... "Finto"...
> 
> E sto pensando a cosa per me significa "finto" in un "ti voglio bene"
> 
> ...


eh, esatto. vuoto. un ti voglio bene finto è un ti voglio bene vuoto, senza affetto, senza il volere veramente il mio bene, ma detto tanto per, per ottenere qualcosa, per mascherare altre intenzioni, per sedare discussioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2016)

Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che a momenti neanche mi conosce. Una cosa che mi da un fastidio fisico. Preferirei un vaffanculo, mi darebbe molta più gioia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh, esatto. vuoto. un ti voglio bene finto è un ti voglio bene vuoto, senza affetto, senza il volere veramente il mio bene, ma detto tanto per, per ottenere qualcosa, per mascherare altre intenzioni, per sedare discussioni.



...o per apparire taaaaanto buoni.


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dico spesso ai miei figli, soprattutto dopo che abbiamo discussioni, un po' come dire "sono in disaccordo con te, ci scontriamo ma non dimenticarti che ti voglio bene".
> Per il resto lo uso centellinato, direi rarissimamente. Spesso con il mio migliore amico che suona come un "sono qui, quando vuoi e per te ci sono sempre"
> L'ho detto e lo dico  al mio ex amante, quando tutto era finito, quando sapevamo che era impossibile un seguito, quando non poteva in alcun modo significare altro che il profondo affetto che ci lega ancora oggi.



Ho smesso di dirlo (salvo rarissime eccezioni) dal momento che spesso viene frainteso e/o utilizzato contro di te per ferire.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dico spesso ai miei figli, soprattutto dopo che abbiamo discussioni, un po' come dire "sono in disaccordo con te, ci scontriamo ma non dimenticarti che ti voglio bene".
> Per il resto lo uso centellinato, direi rarissimamente. Spesso con il mio migliore amico che suona come un "sono qui, quando vuoi e per te ci sono sempre"
> L'ho detto e lo dico  al mio ex amante, quando tutto era finito, quando sapevamo che era impossibile un seguito, quando non poteva in alcun modo significare altro che il profondo affetto che ci lega ancora oggi.


Bello.. l ultimo...
Mi piace.. Mi suona malinconico..
Tipo un "grazie per il tempo passato assieme, che porterò sempre con me.."


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che a momenti neanche mi conosce. Una cosa che mi da un fastidio fisico. Preferirei un vaffanculo, mi darebbe molta più gioia.


----------



## brenin (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ban ha scritto una cosa che mi ha colpito... "Finto"...
> 
> E sto pensando a cosa per me significa "finto" in un "ti voglio bene"
> 
> ...


Concordo molto con Banshee... lo paragono a quel " come stai ? " che chiedono tanto per chiedere.... e che non ti chiedono mai ( caso strano ) quando stai veramente male e non possono non accorgersene.... per tanti ( forse troppi ) lo vedo come un intercalare, una forma "rassicurante" ( ma per chi poi ? per chi lo riceve ? ) che a poco o a nulla serve.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*..*



banshee ha detto:


> eh, esatto. vuoto. un ti voglio bene finto è un ti voglio bene vuoto, senza affetto, senza il volere veramente il mio bene, ma detto tanto per, per ottenere qualcosa, per mascherare altre intenzioni, per sedare discussioni.


Si.. però ho la sensazione che abbiamo percezione diversa di "vuoto"..

io per esempio considero un TVB vuoto quello che mi può dire non so.. Lapo Elkann se lo vedo in città e gli chiedo una foto insieme da postare su Facebook... 
e lui fa la foto con me, e poi mi dice: ciao Bello, ti voglio bene!
ecco.. per me è quello vuoto...
privo di tutto... senza nulla a sostegno...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che a momenti neanche mi conosce. Una cosa che mi da un fastidio fisico. *Preferirei un vaffanculo,* mi darebbe molta più gioia.


basta chiedere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello.. l ultimo...
> Mi piace.. Mi suona malinconico..
> Tipo un "grazie per il tempo passato assieme, che porterò sempre con me.."


si e anche un "grazie per esserci ancora"


----------



## Alessandra (26 Aprile 2016)

Non lo uso mai. 
Mi imbarazza o mi suona strano dirlo.  
Spero che le persone a cui voglio bene capiscano il mio affetto dal mio esserci,  dai miei gesti e da tante altre cose che faccio con affetto e per affetto.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*..*



brenin ha detto:


> Concordo molto con Banshee... lo paragono a quel " come stai ? " che chiedono tanto per chiedere.... e che non ti chiedono mai ( caso strano ) quando stai veramente male e non possono non accorgersene.... per tanti ( forse troppi ) lo vedo come un intercalare, una forma "rassicurante" ( ma per chi poi ? per chi lo riceve ? ) che a poco o a nulla serve.


.. beh.. andando in OT.. a me quando mi chiama il direttore e mi chiede come è andata la vacanza, gli rispondo direttamente : che problema c'è Direttore?.. 
e lui sorride..


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. però ho la sensazione che abbiamo percezione diversa di "vuoto"..
> 
> io per esempio considero un TVB vuoto quello che mi può dire non so.. Lapo Elkann se lo vedo in città e gli chiedo una foto insieme da postare su Facebook...
> e lui fa la foto con me, e poi mi dice: ciao Bello, ti voglio bene!
> ...


ok, su questo ci siamo.

io considero alla stessa stregua un TVB vuoto uno di qualcuno che a me non ci tiene, che di me non gli importa e lo dimostra coi fatti ma dice ti voglio bene perchè se dici ti voglio bene allora sei buono ed inattaccabile. e quindi fine della discussione.
mi è capitato in amicizia, persone che parlano male alle spalle (e purtroppo o per fortuna i cerchi si chiudono sempre, i nodi vengono al pettine, etc etc ) che non dimostrano affetto o che ti fanno cose "contro" poi di facciata si rifugiano dietro al vessillo del TI VOGLIO BENE! quindi se dici loro qualcosa sei tu il cattivo.

mi è capitato in amore. il mio ex mi diceva che mi voleva bene poi alzava le mani. era vuoto anche quello. o un ti voglio bene con dentro altro...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che a momenti neanche mi conosce. Una cosa che mi da un fastidio fisico. Preferirei un vaffanculo, mi darebbe molta più gioia.


Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che mi conosce ma lo usa con tutti....e ho imparato a distinguere fra chi mi dice ti voglio bene e chi non me lo dice ma lo dimostra.


----------



## brenin (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che mi conosce ma lo usa con tutti....e ho imparato a distinguere fra chi mi dice ti voglio bene e *chi non *me *lo dice ma lo dimostra*.


Straquoto il grassetto.... infinitamente meglio i fatti prima....


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*....*



banshee ha detto:


> ok, su questo ci siamo.
> 
> io considero alla stessa stregua un TVB vuoto uno di qualcuno che a me non ci tiene, che di me non gli importa e lo dimostra coi fatti ma dice ti voglio bene perchè se dici ti voglio bene allora sei buono ed inattaccabile. e quindi fine della discussione.
> mi è capitato in amicizia, persone che parlano male alle spalle (e purtroppo o per fortuna i cerchi si chiudono sempre, i nodi vengono al pettine, etc etc ) che non dimostrano affetto o che ti fanno cose "contro" poi di facciata si rifugiano dietro al vessillo del TI VOGLIO BENE! quindi se dici loro qualcosa sei tu il cattivo.
> ...


si si.. chiarissimo...
un vuoto di "affetto" ma un "pieno" di mille altre cose interessanti e tutte da esplorare e decifrare.. e a volte inquietanti.... perfetto!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Brenin*



brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto il grassetto.... infinitamente meglio i fatti prima....


Io faccio schifo.Sono anaffettivo,algido,insomma pessimo.Però  dimostro con i fatti il mio sentire.
Non ha senso che dico ti voglio bene...e poi mi comporto di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. però ho la sensazione che abbiamo percezione diversa di "vuoto"..
> 
> io per esempio considero un TVB vuoto quello che mi può dire non so.. Lapo Elkann se lo vedo in città e gli chiedo una foto insieme da postare su Facebook...
> e lui fa la foto con me, e poi mi dice: ciao Bello, ti voglio bene!
> ...


Ma perché ci si dovrebbe fare una foto con Lapo?
Forse per risaltare nel paragone?
A me viene in mente la Minetti e i suoi love.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che mi conosce ma lo usa con tutti....e ho imparato a distinguere fra chi mi dice ti voglio bene e *chi non me lo dice ma lo dimostra*.


interessante.. per dire "ti voglio bene" la lingua è uno strumento come tanti, che però va bene solo per chi ha orecchi... ma ci sono "tanti orecchi" dentro di noi, e quello strumento non è l'unico, anzi...


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno me lo dicono e meglio è.


Argomento perchè mi sembra che detta così suoni male.
Io lo dico rarissimamente e mi stona se mi viene detto in leggerezza.
Non credo molto nelle parole, credo molto più nei fatti...e se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che alla fin fine nei fatti si vedono pochissime persone. E non sempre ti dicono ti voglio bene, ma per me il bene, quello vero, è esserci.
E il mio bene cerco e provo a dimostrarlo così. Ecco perchè dico che meno me lo dicono meglio è.
Le parole stanno a zero.

Quando poi leggo e sento dei TVB campati per aria mi viene quasi sempre l'orticaria...
Però...però...però mi viene anche da dire che la gente non è mica tutta uguale a me.
Diciamo che mi piacciono i miei simili.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si si.. chiarissimo...
> un vuoto di "affetto" ma un "pieno" di mille altre cose interessanti e tutte da esplorare e decifrare.. e a volte inquietanti.... perfetto!! :up:


esatto. ma se "ti voglio bene" significa avere affetto per, volere il bene di, e queste cose non ci sono, per me è finto. è sicuramente pieno di altro come dici bene tu, ma non è ti voglio bene.

può essere "ti voglio scopare" oppure "non ti sopporto ma ti devo sopportare per n motivi" oppure "a tratti ti odio ma non posso stare senza di te". tutta un'altra roba


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...o per apparire taaaaanto buoni.


eccerto, perchè poi il cattivo sei tu. comodo :up:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. ma se "ti voglio bene" significa avere affetto per, volere il bene di, e queste cose non ci sono, per me è finto. è sicuramente pieno di altro come dici bene tu, ma non è ti voglio bene.
> 
> può essere "ti voglio scopare" oppure "non ti sopporto ma ti devo sopportare per n motivi" oppure "a tratti ti odio ma non posso stare senza di te". tutta un'altra roba


Perfetto...è solo questione di dissonanza di parole dentro di noi... 

Per me un ti voglio bene "scarico" di significati, alla Lapo Elkann diciamo, lo sento finto ...  "vuoto"

Un "ti voglio bene" di ben altre cose rispetto all'affetto, non lo sento "finto" ma molto VERO

Diciamo che ciò che di sostanza sento di VERO (odio, rabbia, invidia, sdoganamento dal farti cose brutte) è molto inquietante..

ma se riesco a decifrarlo è molto meglio che ignorarlo...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Argomento perchè mi sembra che detta così suoni male.
> Io lo dico rarissimamente e mi stona se mi viene detto in leggerezza.
> Non credo molto nelle parole, credo molto più nei fatti...e se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che alla fin fine nei fatti si vedono pochissime persone. E non sempre ti dicono ti voglio bene, ma per me il bene, quello vero, è esserci.
> E il mio bene cerco e provo a dimostrarlo così. Ecco perchè dico che meno me lo dicono meglio è.
> ...


un mio amico tempo fa mi mostrava i messaggini di una tale conosciuta in chat... e mi diceva: guarda! mi ha scritto TVB!!
io leggevo il messaggino e mi cagavo addosso... 
e lui insisteva: ma guarda!!! lo ha scritto lei!!! qualcosa vorrà dire no??!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> un mio amico tempo fa mi mostrava i messaggini di una tale conosciuta in chat... e mi diceva: guarda! mi ha scritto TVB!!
> io leggevo il messaggino e mi cagavo addosso...
> e lui insisteva: ma guarda!!! lo ha scritto lei!!! qualcosa vorrà dire no??!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Sì, vuol dire che voleva fottere.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perfetto...è solo questione di dissonanza di parole dentro di noi...
> 
> Per me un ti voglio bene "scarico" di significati, alla Lapo Elkann diciamo, lo sento finto ...  "vuoto"
> 
> ...


ah certo. infatti non ignoro mai un ti voglio bene finto. anzi, mi mette sempre in allarme. 

quando qualcuno che non conosco o che non ha motivo per dirmelo se ne esce con " ti voglio bene", mi si drizzano immediatamente le antenne


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, vuol dire che voleva fottere.


magari!
dopo una settimana lo rivedo.. e gli chiedo .. allora??

e lui.. 
"sai.. lei mi ha detto che gli piace esser viziata da un uomo.. vuol esser "coccolata".... " :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> magari!
> dopo una settimana lo rivedo.. e gli chiedo .. allora??
> 
> e lui..
> "sai.. lei mi ha detto che gli piace esser *viziata da un uomo*.. vuol esser "coccolata".... " :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


voleva i regali? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  un "ti voglio bene" con fine soldereccio!


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*....*



banshee ha detto:


> voleva i regali? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  un "ti voglio bene" con fine soldereccio!


... voleva essere "coccolata"...... 

ora tu vai sul vocabolario e prendi "coccolata" e vedi un po' se riesci a sentir odore di scarpe e borse..


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

per me il ti voglio bene dipende dall empatia provata per una persona.
non ho necessariamente bisogno di conoscerla di persona. posso dire che qui ci sono utenti mai visti di persone ai quali voglio bene...nel senso che provo affetto per loro.
e in generale auguro il bene un po a tutti quindi voglio bene a tutti


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per me il ti voglio bene dipende dall *empatia provata per una persona.*
> non ho necessariamente bisogno di conoscerla di persona. posso dire che qui ci sono utenti mai visti di persone ai quali voglio bene...nel senso che provo affetto per loro.
> e in generale auguro il bene un po a tutti quindi voglio bene a tutti


mi piace! 

e queste sensazioni quando ti escono? dopo un po'? o anche  istantaneamente..? improvvisamente?

empatia estemporanea? o deve essere una empatia confermata nel tempo?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi piace!
> 
> e queste sensazioni quando ti escono? dopo un po'? o anche  istantaneamente..? improvvisamente?
> 
> empatia estemporanea? o deve essere una empatia confermata nel tempo?


no per me l empatia non trova conferma, e' una sensazione estemporanea, mi succede subitissimo. 
per esempio, Ross...ho provato empatia subito per lui, dopo aver letto 3 parole in riga....
posso anche provare empatia per uno che mi sta profondamente sul cazzo...
forse io faccio un po di confusione con tenerezza nel caso di colui che mi sta sul cazzo...ma tant'e'..
o per esempio anche con persone con le quali non vado d accordissimo...


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per me il ti voglio bene dipende dall empatia provata per una persona.
> non ho necessariamente bisogno di conoscerla di persona. posso dire che qui ci sono utenti mai visti di persone ai quali voglio bene...nel senso che provo affetto per loro.
> e in generale auguro il bene un po a tutti quindi voglio bene a tutti


auspico la pace nel mondo , la fratellanza e un bel condono fiscale


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no per me l empatia non trova conferma, e' una sensazione estemporanea, mi succede subitissimo.
> per esempio, Ross...ho provato empatia subito per lui, dopo aver letto 3 parole in riga....
> posso anche provare empatia per uno che mi sta profondamente sul cazzo...
> forse io faccio un po di confusione con tenerezza nel caso di colui che mi sta sul cazzo...ma tant'e'..
> o per esempio anche con persone con le quali non vado d accordissimo...


Beh.. l'empatia in realtà è un accostamento immediato... 
non è un meccanismo farraginoso che ha bisogno di formarsi col tempo...
si può sciogliere con la stessa facilità del resto... 

quindi tu dici che, senza equivoco di venir malintesa, potevi teoricamente dire a Ross dopo 3 righe che gli volevi bene..?

circoscrivendo naturalmente il significato della tua sensazione, che non voleva dir null'altro che l'empatia che provavi per lui leggendolo, in quello specifico momento..?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. l'empatia in realtà è un accostamento immediato...
> non è un meccanismo farraginoso che ha bisogno di formarsi col tempo...
> si può sciogliere con la stessa facilità del resto...
> 
> ...


si assolutamente, proprio perche io non leggo nel ti voglio bene solo affetto formatosi e consolidatosi (data la conoscenza) nel tempo. 
leggo la sua storia, mi sento vicina a lui per varie et eventuali, ha un modo di porsi che mi garba, a "pelle" provo empatia, spero come a tutti, che le cose gli avdano sempre bene , per il suo bene..quindi si gli voglio bene...
e' chiaro che il ti voglio bene che diro' a mia sorella per es, ha tutto un altro significato e sapore
scusate la confusione


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> si assolutamente, proprio perche io non leggo nel ti voglio bene solo affetto formatosi e consolidatosi (data la conoscenza) nel tempo.
> leggo la sua storia, mi sento vicina a lui per varie et eventuali, ha un modo di porsi che mi garba, a "pelle" provo empatia, spero come a tutti, che le cose gli avdano sempre bene , per il suo bene..quindi si gli voglio bene...
> e' chiaro che il ti voglio bene che diro' a mia sorella per es, ha tutto un altro significato e sapore
> scusate la confusione


allora ora.. dopo averti letta..  te lo dico io!

TI VOGLIO BENE!

E' volatile... passa e vola via come un soffio di vento...
 ma è autentico!!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> allora ora.. dopo averti letta..  te lo dico io!
> 
> TI VOGLIO BENE!
> 
> ...


grazie e lo ricambio,   
ci e lo ritroveremo nel prossimo volo


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no per me l empatia non trova conferma, e' una sensazione estemporanea, mi succede subitissimo.
> *per esempio, Ross...ho provato empatia subito per lui, dopo aver letto 3 parole in riga....*
> *posso anche provare empatia per uno che mi sta profondamente sul cazzo...*
> forse io faccio un po di confusione con tenerezza nel caso di colui che mi sta sul cazzo...ma tant'e'..
> o per esempio anche con persone con le quali non vado d accordissimo...


Ma insomma ti sto sul cazzo o no?  Mica l'ho capito!  :mexican:


Ad ogni modo, 'ti voglio bene' è qualcosa di molto complicato per me da dire. 
Mi viene solo se spontaneo, non controllato...comunque estremamente raro. Non credo di averlo detto a molte persone in tutta la mia vita (per non parlare della parole 'ti' unita a 'amo'...qui ho problemi serissimi.)


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma insomma ti sto sul cazzo o no?  Mica l'ho capito!  :mexican:
> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo, 'ti voglio bene' è qualcosa di molto complicato per me da dire.
> Mi viene solo se spontaneo, non controllato...comunque estremamente raro. Non credo di averlo detto a molte persone in tutta la mia vita (per non parlare della parole 'ti' unita a 'amo'...qui ho problemi serissimi.)



nuu non mi stai sul cazzo ovviamente


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà capitato a noi tutti nella vita.. e chissà quante volte capiterà ancora…
> 
> Dirlo a qualcuno e riceverlo da qualcuno.. “ti voglio bene”
> 
> ...



Mh... io non lo dico quasi mai.
Anche perchè le poche persone a cui "voglio bene", nel senso che mi sbraccerei (e mi sbraccio) per il loro bene, sono davvero poche ma soprattutto non hanno bisogno di sentirselo dire da me. Perchè il mio "bene" lo percepiscono in ogni cosa... anche in uno "stronza/o" affettuoso.
Fa eccezione mia madre. A lei lo dico, ma è un balsamo per un rapporto un po' burrascoso.

Tutti gli altri usi mi risultano incomprensibili.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà capitato a noi tutti nella vita.. e chissà quante volte capiterà ancora…
> 
> Dirlo a qualcuno e riceverlo da qualcuno.. “ti voglio bene”
> 
> ...


Sono in ottimo rapporto. Come con qualsiasi altra cosa che - data o ricevuta - non può togliere, ma solo, al massimo aggiungere. Che se anche dovessi trovare che non mi è aggiunto, nulla comunque mi sarebbe tolto. E' un peccato che molto spesso questo piacere di dare e ricevere ce lo togliamo con mille scuse.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Argomento perchè mi sembra che detta così suoni male.
> *Io lo dico rarissimamente e mi stona se mi viene detto in leggerezza.*
> Non credo molto nelle parole, credo molto più nei fatti...e se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che alla fin fine nei fatti si vedono pochissime persone. E non sempre ti dicono ti voglio bene, ma per me il bene, quello vero, è esserci.
> E il mio bene cerco e provo a dimostrarlo così. Ecco perchè dico che meno me lo dicono meglio è.
> ...





Spot ha detto:


> Mh... io non lo dico quasi mai.
> *Anche perchè le poche persone a cui "voglio bene", nel senso che mi sbraccerei (e mi sbraccio) per il loro bene, sono davvero poche *ma soprattutto non hanno bisogno di sentirselo dire da me. Perchè il mio "bene" lo percepiscono in ogni cosa... anche in uno "stronza/o" affettuoso.
> Fa eccezione mia madre. A lei lo dico, ma è un balsamo per un rapporto un po' burrascoso.
> 
> *Tutti gli altri usi mi risultano incomprensibili.*


un motivo se siamo sorelle c'è.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*..*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in ottimo rapporto. Come con qualsiasi altra cosa che - data o ricevuta - non può togliere, ma solo, al massimo aggiungere. Che se anche dovessi trovare che non mi è aggiunto, nulla comunque mi sarebbe tolto. E' un peccato che molto spesso questo piacere di dare e ricevere ce lo togliamo con mille scuse.


vero.. ma le scuse sono paure di subire danni.. 
basta non aver più paura di danneggiarsi.. .. unita alla voglia di scoprirsi... 

e ci vuole incoraggiamento per questo... e nel mio ti voglio bene dell'altro giorno per te c'era proprio questo..
Forza Foglia!!!!!


----------



## Ecate (26 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quando me lo dice qualcuno che a momenti neanche mi conosce. Una cosa che mi da un fastidio fisico. Preferirei un vaffanculo, mi darebbe molta più gioia.


Mi avete fatto venire in mente una cosa...
qualche lustro fa all'università una ragazza molto attiva nel sociale ostentava apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi pregiandosi di non aver problemi a parlare e addirittura frequentare studenti disabili, stranieri o anche solo parzialmente bislacchi o bruttoni
Ci parlava un pochettino 
poi lo raccontava
poi sottolineava che ci sono quelli che invece evitano le suddette categorie
e che non si fa
Io la incuriosivo molto perché Natasha, la mia amica con cui facevo coppia fissa era russa e con alcuni parlavo un idioma misterioso. 

Dopo le vacanze questa ragazza ha platealmente accolto me e Natasha con un 
"Eccole qui! Ci mancavate! Ragazze vi vogliamo bene!"

E a me è uscito dal cuore, senza filtri e con una risata
"Ma piantala! Se non ci conosci quasi!"

Mammamia
che imbarazzo
davanti a tutte le sue amiche
il silenzio 
mi sono accorta di essere stata una stronza 
ormai però la frittata era fatta


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *vero.. ma le scuse sono paure di subire danni..
> basta non aver più paura di danneggiarsi.. .. unita alla voglia di scoprirsi...
> *
> e ci vuole incoraggiamento per questo... e nel mio ti voglio bene dell'altro giorno per te c'era proprio questo..
> Forza Foglia!!!!!


Mica è così per tutti. Spesso è caratteriale. Pensa che nella mia famiglia di origine (credo) ce lo saremo detti si è no due volte in tutto . Perché i miei sostanzialmente detestano le smancerie, e credono più ai fatti che alle parole. Non penso ci fosse poi tanta paura di subire danni.

Comunque sì... spesso c'è. Unita all'idea che ti venga, non so come dire "tolto qualcosa". Che poi è proprio il contrario.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mica è così per tutti. Spesso è caratteriale. Pensa che nella mia famiglia di origine (credo) ce lo saremo detti si è no due volte in tutto . Perché i miei sostanzialmente detestano le smancerie, e credono più ai fatti che alle parole. Non penso ci fosse poi tanta paura di subire danni.
> 
> Comunque sì... spesso c'è. Unita all'idea che ti venga, non so come dire "tolto qualcosa". Che poi è proprio il contrario.


io conosco una persona ormai molto anziana che non ha mai abbracciato sua figlia.. MAI
ed è una donna affettuosissima... appena mi vede mi copre di abbracci alla follia... impazzisce...e
 così fa con mio figlio e mia moglie.... 
e SUA FIGLIA non riesce a toccarla da 60 anni... , e gli vuole un bene pazzesco...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venire in mente una cosa...
> qualche lustro fa all'università una ragazza molto attiva nel sociale ostentava apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi pregiandosi di non aver problemi a parlare e addirittura frequentare studenti disabili, stranieri o anche solo parzialmente bislacchi o bruttoni
> Ci parlava un pochettino
> poi lo raccontava
> ...


... :rotfl::rotfl: equivoci affettivi.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venire in mente una cosa...
> qualche lustro fa all'università una ragazza molto attiva nel sociale ostentava apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi pregiandosi di non aver problemi a parlare e addirittura frequentare studenti disabili, stranieri o anche solo parzialmente bislacchi o bruttoni
> Ci parlava un pochettino
> poi lo raccontava
> ...


capitommi cosa anacola al liceo. Son brutti momenti per certe persone quando ci si trova davanti qualcuno che non ha bisogno di riconoscimento.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io conosco una persona ormai molto anziana che non ha mai abbracciato sua figlia.. MAI
> ed è una donna affettuosissima... appena mi vede mi copre di abbracci alla follia... impazzisce...e
> così fa con mio figlio e mia moglie....
> e SUA FIGLIA non riesce a toccarla da 60 anni... , e gli vuole un bene pazzesco...


chissa pero cosa c'e' dietro...


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> chissa pero cosa c'e' dietro...


Eggià... pure a me è venuta questa stessa idea.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venire in mente una cosa...
> qualche lustro fa all'università una ragazza molto attiva nel sociale ostentava apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi pregiandosi di non aver problemi a parlare e addirittura frequentare studenti disabili, stranieri o anche solo parzialmente bislacchi o bruttoni
> Ci parlava un pochettino
> poi lo raccontava
> ...


rileggendo.. probabilmente quel "vi vogliamo bene" nascondeva semplicemente un:
"siamo felici di avervi qui con noi.."

e tu lo hai interpretato come un "ogni notte pensiamo e ululiamo per voi fuori dalla finestra.." :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Eggià... pure a me è venuta questa stessa idea.


non saprei...
glielo dimostra in mille modi.. si preoccupa.. è in ansia... 
la figlia si incavola perché è troppo ansiosa per lei....
il bene "passa" comunque tra di loro, e abbondantemente..

è il canale gestuale e verbale che è completamente atrofizzato... in quello specifico rapporto..


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non saprei...
> glielo dimostra in mille modi.. si preoccupa.. è in ansia...
> la figlia si incavola perché è troppo ansiosa per lei....
> il bene "passa" comunque tra di loro, e abbondantemente..
> ...



secondo me non è atrofizzato... è che certe cose "si danno per scontate"

anche io a mia madre (o a mio padre) non dico mai "ti voglio bene"... ma è "scontato" che sia cosi.
però, forse, dovrei dirlo più spesso


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2016)

I ti voglio bene, i tesoro-amore-ciccia-bellezza sparpagliati random dalla tabaccaia, dal forumista semisconosciuto, dalla conoscente, mi irritano. E' togliere senso e valore alle parole, che pure serviranno a qualcos'altro oltre a far vibrare l'aria.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non saprei...
> glielo dimostra in mille modi.. si preoccupa.. è in ansia...
> la figlia si incavola perché è troppo ansiosa per lei....
> *il bene "passa" comunque tra di loro, e abbondantemente..
> ...


Quello è l'importante, allora.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Simy ha detto:


> secondo me non è atrofizzato... è che certe cose "si danno per scontate"
> 
> anche io a mia madre (o a mio padre) non dico mai "ti voglio bene"... ma è "scontato" che sia cosi.
> però, forse, dovrei dirlo più spesso


i canali di trasmissione e ricezione li abbiamo tutti...
diciamo che li usiamo a volte in parte e a volte diversamente..
con certe persone non ci è convenzionale un canale, e migliore un altro...

poi dipende.. dall'intensità del messaggio ...

ci sono dei "ti voglio bene" che possono durare pochi secondi...
autentici.. secondo me, ma limitati nel tempo...

se chi ha un canale recettivo che assimila il ti voglio bene in modo diverso è un casino...
se quello riceve un ti voglio bene temporaneo, e lo codifca come un "da qui all'eternità" è un gran casino.. 

capita anche in amore..

c'è gente che dice: però 4 anni prima mi aveva detto che non mi avrebbe mai lasciato!!

e ora mi lascia!! 

e si sconcerta... 

perché pensa che sia come una ipoteca a vita.. quel "non ti lascerò mai"... detto 4 anni prima

e invece è assolutamente temporaneo...

tragicamente.. per chi non riesce a decodificare e si sconcerta...


----------



## oro.blu (26 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non lo uso mai.
> Mi imbarazza o mi suona strano dirlo.
> Spero che le persone a cui voglio bene capiscano il mio affetto dal mio esserci,  dai miei gesti e da tante altre cose che faccio con affetto e per affetto.


Sono un po' come te. La frase la uso solo a distanza quando non posso manifestare con le azioni. Anche con i miei figli.
Quando sono lontano glielo scrivo o glielo dico, quando sono qui con me.
Se lo dico é perché in quel momento mi sento di dirlo. E significa grazie di esserci e di fare qualcosa per me.


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in ottimo rapporto. Come con qualsiasi altra cosa che - data o ricevuta - non può togliere, ma solo, al massimo aggiungere. Che se anche dovessi trovare che non mi è aggiunto, nulla comunque mi sarebbe tolto. E' un peccato che molto spesso questo piacere di dare e ricevere ce lo togliamo con mille scuse.


Non sono scuse.
E' che per me le parole hanno contenuti. E le uso solo se sono in grado di metterceli in pratica i contenuti.

Ti faccio un esempio scemo. Il forum.
Ci sono utentesse che qui indubbiamente mi piacciono, per quel che so di loro. Con alcune mi sono scambiata pure qualche confidenza.
Non faccio nessuna fatica a ripetere in continuazione che mi piacciono, perchè è vero. Ma ti voglio bene.. no, proprio no. Perchè non ho quel ruolo nella loro vita, e meno male. Vuol dire che ci sono altre persone che hanno un ruolo più da "protagonista", con un potere benefico su di loro tale che non mi compete e non è nelle mie possibilità.

Trovo bello che l'affettività sia trattata come una cosa preziosa, che va per gradi e si consolida con tempo confidenza e circostanze.

Resta il fatto che a me commuove (ma proprio commuove sul serio, mi emoziona) più mezz'ora di condivisione (di racconti, interessi, passioni, qualsiasi cosa) piuttosto che qualsiasi ti voglio bene di sto mondo.
Tipo, l'altro giorno un mio amico mi ha fatto vedere (con gioia) alcuni suoi lavori, e la sua collezione di fumetti. E lì sì, mi sono emozionata davvero.


----------



## Ecate (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> rileggendo.. probabilmente quel "vi vogliamo bene" nascondeva semplicemente un:
> "siamo felici di avervi qui con noi.."
> 
> e tu lo hai interpretato come un "ogni notte pensiamo e ululiamo per voi fuori dalla finestra.." :rotfl:


Io ho sentito una persona parlare a nome di un gruppo, esprimendo sentimenti non autentici.
Sostanzialmente, retorica e politica.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non sono scuse.
> E' che per me *le parole hanno contenuti*. E le uso solo se sono in grado di metterceli in pratica i contenuti.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio scemo. Il forum.
> ...


Condivido sui contenuti...
il problema secondo me è l'intensità e la durata dei contenuti...
non che ci siano o meno

ci sono persone per cui i contenuti sono reali solo se se sono duraturi..

ma se vai sull'emozionale diventa un casino... perché le emozioni possono anche durare poco..

a me fa ridere per esempio quella coppia dove uno dice all'altro:
non so se voglio stare ancora con te, ci devo pensare..

si cerca di spostare sul ragionamento quello che appartiene a tutto fuori che al ragionamento...
perché non si sta con una persona per calcolo algebrico

ma perché emozionalmente siamo convinti di starci...

le emozioni non si decidono

o ci sono o non ci sono.. si può decidere se buttarle fuori o meno...
ma è un altro discorso

se Morata fa gol non posso decidere se alzarmi in piedi e urlare... è una emozione.

Non posso dire: ora ci penso: e saltare in piedi e urlare il giorno dopo...

e del resto, il giorno dopo, non ho alcuna spinta a alzarmi in piedi e urlare, ripensando al gol di Morata..

e nel frattempo che ci penso... la Juve ha vinto il 5° scudetto di fila...


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Cioè Alessandra mente?[video=youtube_share;VtABg6-4SY0]https://youtu.be/VtABg6-4SY0[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè Alessandra mente?[video=youtube_share;VtABg6-4SY0]https://youtu.be/VtABg6-4SY0[/video]


Secondo me: mille volte falso.

generico..

voleva dire: mi mancherà molto tutto questo...

vogliatemi bene adesso, perché sto di merda 

di chi era di la gliene fregava zero


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non sono scuse.
> E' che per me le parole hanno contenuti. E le uso solo se sono in grado di metterceli in pratica i contenuti.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio scemo. Il forum.
> ...


Avevo scritto un papiro e... mi si è cancellato 

Faccio la sintesi: capisco benissimo quel che dici. Però ci sono vari gradi del voler bene. L'altro giorno io l'ho usato. Ci ho aperto un 3d. Ho capito che per molti di voi l'ho fatto a vanvera. Ma io lo pensavo, e ve l'ho detto. E lo rifarei ancora, eh. Pure se mi doveste dare della superficiale, falsa, ipocrita, bugiarda e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Chiaro che non è un bene immenso. Chiaro che non è l'Affetto con la A maiuscola. E' bene perché - come mi pare abbia scritto caciottina che perdonerà se le rubo qualche parola - vi auguro cose belle.

Tutto qua.

Avrei dovuto usare altre parole? Tipo "vi ringrazio"? Forse, ma ognuno usa le sue. Né credo che un ti voglio bene possa far male, o essere svilito solo per questo uso... 

Non so come dire... e torno sui miei passi.... non toglie nulla, caso mai può solo aggiungere


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè Alessandra mente?[video=youtube_share;VtABg6-4SY0]https://youtu.be/VtABg6-4SY0[/video]


No.
E' verissimo e sentitissimo!


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me: mille volte falso.
> 
> generico..
> 
> ...


che cinico



Nicka ha detto:


> No.
> E' verissimo e sentitissimo!


anche secondo me. Poi piange anche.
comunque Nicka TVUCDB


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Condivido sui contenuti...
> il problema secondo me è l'intensità e la durata dei contenuti...
> non che ci siano o meno
> 
> ...


Ah no..?
A te non è mai capitato di doverci pensare?

Io in certi casi ci ho dovuto pensare un sacco. Anche perchè l'emotività è tutt'altro che lineare.



Foglia ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un papiro e... mi si è cancellato
> 
> Faccio la sintesi: capisco benissimo quel che dici. Però ci sono vari gradi del voler bene. L'altro giorno io l'ho usato. Ci ho aperto un 3d. Ho capito che per molti di voi l'ho fatto a vanvera. Ma io lo pensavo, e ve l'ho detto. E lo rifarei ancora, eh. Pure se mi doveste dare della superficiale, falsa, ipocrita, bugiarda e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> ...


Ho visto il tuo 3d, non ho mi è passata nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello che fosse superficiale.
Le persone sono diverse.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho sentito una persona parlare a nome di un gruppo, esprimendo sentimenti non autentici.
> Sostanzialmente, retorica e politica.


eh.. tu c'eri... può essere si!! 

poi sai.. secondo me è molto soggettivo... ma tu c'eri.. e indubbiamente è una opzione possibile.. 

le hai smutandinate.. 

e la nudità crea imbarazzo... e l'imbarazzo determina silenzio...


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> anche secondo me. Poi piange anche.
> comunque Nicka TVUCDB


Lo dici solo per quello che abbiamo fatto sabato...tzè!


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo dici solo per quello che abbiamo fatto sabato...tzè!


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Ah no..?
> *A te non è mai capitato di doverci pensare?*
> 
> Io in certi casi ci ho dovuto pensare un sacco. Anche perchè l'emotività è tutt'altro che lineare.
> ...


a cosa..? a un'emozione, o a come dovevo gestirla?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ah no..?
> A te non è mai capitato di doverci pensare?
> 
> Io in certi casi ci ho dovuto pensare un sacco. Anche perchè l'emotività è tutt'altro che lineare.
> ...



A te no. Comunque, ad altri sì. E possono tranquillamente pensarlo, unitamente al fatto che lo scrivo per andare a genio etc. etc.... ecco, sì... in questo caso neppure io ho necessità di piacere a tutti


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> che cinico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adesso tra i gggiovini va di moda TADB che sarebbe a dire Ti Amo di bene..mia nipote mi scrive "ziaaaaa tadb" io così :blank:


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> adesso tra i gggiovini va di moda TADB che sarebbe a dire Ti Amo di bene..mia nipote mi scrive "ziaaaaa tadb" io così :blank:


Noto un certo gap generazionale:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> adesso tra i gggiovini va di moda TADB che sarebbe a dire Ti Amo di bene..mia nipote mi scrive "ziaaaaa tadb" io così :blank:


Ringrazio di essere nata negli anni 80.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Noto un certo gap generazionale:rotfl:


abbastanza. poi tra loro si chiamano "life e vita". mi sento male



Nicka ha detto:


> Ringrazio di essere nata negli anni 80.


pure io....sennò a quest'ora te chiamavo LAIF!! ODDIO LAIF TE AMO DE BENE TE GIURO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> abbastanza. poi tra loro si chiamano "life e vita". mi sento male
> 
> 
> 
> pure io....sennò a quest'ora te chiamavo LAIF!! ODDIO LAIF TE AMO DE BENE TE GIURO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma io ti corcavo!!!!


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a cosa..? a un'emozione, o a come dovevo gestirla?


A un'emozione o a un sentimento.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ti corcavo!!!!


dici? finiva a mazzate? estrema.


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> abbastanza. poi tra loro si chiamano "life e vita". mi sento male



Mai sentita.


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dici? finiva a mazzate? estrema.


Sì, in alcune cose sono estrema sì!


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mai sentita.


io purtroppo sì. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mai sentita.


L'ho sentito anche io...
Stando vicino a scuole varie (asili, elementari, medie e superiori, tutte vicinissime) ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.
Ora si chiamano veramente vita e life...
Io voglio morire.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, in alcune cose sono estrema sì!


sì vabbeh adesso devi fare la pazzah in chiaro, però quando ci mandiamo le cose pucciose da best friend foreva privatamente va bene.


sto scherzando :carneval: basta ot mi eclisso....!


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì vabbeh adesso devi fare la pazzah in chiaro, però quando ci mandiamo le cose pucciose da best friend foreva privatamente va bene.
> 
> 
> sto scherzando :carneval: basta ot mi eclisso....!


Io al massimo ti mando dei fanculi!
E su!!! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io al massimo ti mando dei fanculi!
> E su!!! :carneval:


ma lo sai, a Roma se ti dico "mortacci tua" ti voglio bene, quindi anche il fanculo è una carezza affettuosa e giuoiosa


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> A un'emozione o a un sentimento.


Pensare a una emozione.. 
dipende.. dipende soprattutto dall'intensità dell'emozione, deve essere significativa.. durevole..

per capirmi meglio forse.. ma la devo comunque mettere su un piatto con una o più altre persone di fiducia... da solo vago nei miei spazi visivi, che potrebbero essere molto limitati, essendo coinvolto..

Il coinvolgimento emozionale a me mi confonde.. mi toglie spazio visivo.. 

Come l'innamorato che vede solo rose e fiori... 

poi c'è la gestione... devi gestire pensando anche a chi sta di là.. puoi far anche danni a buttare fuori senza ritegno magari una sensazione negativa, anche temporanea,  salvo poi confonderti o stupirti che hai rotto qualcosa nel tuo aprirti scompostamente..



ma, e torno a parlare di una emozione durevole, se positiva, se sono sicuro che non faccio danni, non ho problemi a metterla fuori, se è "positiva"

se è un ti voglio bene

non è che se ti dico che ti voglio bene, dopo visto che te l'ho detto, mi aspetto qualcosa.. 

né mi sento "sputtanato" in qualcosa... 

prima a Caciottina gli ho detto "ti voglio bene".. ma non è che ora siccome glielo ho detto, vado a pretendere la sua mail privata, o la foto, o che quando viene in Italia usciamo assieme a cena..

sto bene io a dirlo.. perché ce l'ho lì..
è limitato e circoscritto...  finisce lì..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà capitato a noi tutti nella vita.. e chissà quante volte capiterà ancora…
> 
> Dirlo a qualcuno e riceverlo da qualcuno.. “ti voglio bene”
> 
> ...


Dati e ricevuti a poche persone che poi sono le persone che fanno parte della mia vita, familiari, amore, amicizie forti e importanti.


----------



## Divì (26 Aprile 2016)

Non mi piace dirlo e mi mette in imbarazzo se qualcuno me lo dice, come del resto per i complimenti in genere. Mi piace usarlo con ironia in modo che sia chiaro che scherzo ma non faccio "finta" (banshee "dixit").

L'ironia è il mio rimedio all'imbarazzo.......


----------



## Spot (26 Aprile 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non mi piace dirlo e mi mette in imbarazzo se qualcuno me lo dice, come del resto per i complimenti in genere. Mi piace usarlo con ironia in modo che sia chiaro che scherzo ma non faccio "finta" (banshee "dixit").
> 
> L'ironia è il mio rimedio all'imbarazzo.......


Anche il mio.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Anche il mio.


Anche per me. Idem. Ironia e risate. Non per niente sono una delle maestre del cazzeggio.


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Per esempio a me a volte viene di cuore pensarlo di qualcuno. Cioè pensare "cavolo io a sto qui gli voglio proprio bene". Però non lo dico. Spero di dimostrarlo, ecco.
Magari dovrei dirlo invece....?! Mi chiedo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Per esempio a me a volte viene di cuore pensarlo di qualcuno. Cioè pensare "cavolo io a sto qui gli voglio proprio bene". Però non lo dico. Spero di dimostrarlo, ecco.
> Magari dovrei dirlo invece....?! Mi chiedo.


A me non c'è bisogno...me pare evidente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Per esempio a me a volte viene di cuore pensarlo di qualcuno. Cioè pensare "cavolo io a sto qui gli voglio proprio bene". Però non lo dico. Spero di dimostrarlo, ecco.
> Magari dovrei dirlo invece....?! Mi chiedo.


Ma si porca zozza...non mi fare l'avara di sentimenti eh!

Al peggio del peggio che succede?

Ti becchi un TADB che ti spezza l'anima in due! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non c'è bisogno...me pare evidente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che te sei sentito chiamato in causa tu? :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Spero tu sia serio. Cioè me lo auguro


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma si porca zozza...non mi fare l'avara di sentimenti eh!
> 
> Al peggio del peggio che succede?
> 
> Ti becchi un TADB che ti spezza l'anima in due! :rotfl:


NoooooOooooo il TADB nuooooo!!
Anatema!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> Ma si porca zozza...non mi fare l'avara di sentimenti eh!
> 
> Al peggio del peggio che succede?
> 
> Ti becchi un TADB che ti spezza l'anima in due! :rotfl:


Il sor ross....:up::up::up:tutto bene?non ti chiedo mai come vanno i cazzi tuoi....preso dai miei...


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sor ross....:up::up::up:tutto bene?non ti chiedo mai come vanno i cazzi tuoi....preso dai miei...


Oscuro caro...vanno di merda in peggio. Solo grane casini birre in posti imbarazzanti e riunioni con pezzi grossi. 

Non ci capisco più granchè...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Oscuro caro...vanno di merda in peggio. Solo grane casini birre in posti imbarazzanti e riunioni con pezzi grossi.
> 
> Non ci capisco più granchè...



Ma ti riferisci al lavoro?o a casa?


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti riferisci al lavoro?o a casa?


A tutto. È tutto ulteriormente complicato. Altri nuovissimi cazzi freschi freschi attendevano il coglionissimo Ross.

Fortuna ho amichette bellissime qui sul foro, che mi sostengono quando finisco in posti ai confini della realtà. Se dico bellissime il cerchio dovrebbe essere sufficientemente ristretto per consentirti di capire.

A te come procede? Chi sei oggi, mastro, mago o signore?


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> A tutto. È tutto ulteriormente complicato. Altri nuovissimi cazzi freschi freschi attendevano il coglionissimo Ross.
> 
> Fortuna ho amichette bellissime qui sul foro, che mi sostengono quando finisco in posti ai confini della realtà. Se dico bellissime il cerchio dovrebbe essere sufficientemente ristretto per consentirti di capire.
> 
> A te come procede? Chi sei oggi, mastro, mago o signore?


Mi spiace...!Oggi mi sento molto claudio...


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà capitato a noi tutti nella vita.. e chissà quante volte capiterà ancora…
> 
> Dirlo a qualcuno e riceverlo da qualcuno.. “ti voglio bene”
> 
> ...


I "ti voglio bene"  son più importanti dei "ti amo" per me... Li dico poco e solo a chi voglio bene per davvero. Ma come tutte le frasi importanti, se non accompagnati da azioni, non hanno molto valore,direi che quelli li trovo irritanti e fasulli.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

l'ho dovuto imparare a dire "ti voglio del bene" ... 
è importante prendere una chiara posizione anche con le parole. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
"Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
E voglio bene ad amiche e amici che so che perderò nel corso della vita.
Voler bene non è un contratto a tempo indeterminato, anzi lo è nel senso che non si sa quando termina, se tra un'oretta o cento anni. Ma quello che conta è che sia vero nel momento in cui viene detto.
Abbiamo paura che se lo diciamo poi ci verrà chiesto qualcosa che non ci sentiremo di dare? Se così sarà non lo daremo.
Abbiamo paura di dare e non ricevere?
Ma il bene è bene perché è gratuito.
Non si vuole bene per riavere, ma il più delle volte perché si è già avuto o perché si ha proprio nel dare.
Certamente  "love of My life" della Minetti era apertamente una falsità e lo diceva in inglese perché fosse più evidente. Ma ci ha mai creduto qualcuno? Non credo.
E i tanti TVB da ragazzini sono solo desiderio che gli si voglia bene davvero.
Ma da adulti possiamo usare le parole sapendo dare il peso adeguato al contesto.
E se foglia dice che ci vuole bene io ci credo e so che forse per un attimo le ho dato qualcosa di buono e quel suo "vi voglio bene" ha dato qualcosa di buono a me.


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2016)

Lo dico solo alle persone che mi smuovono qualcosa dentro. A mia moglie, certo, ai miei figli talvolta. Poi mooolto raramente a qualcuno a cui mi sono affezionato, ma lo uso con parsimonia, e mai senza senso, mai.


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...


Parlo per me. Avere pudore e rispetto dei sentimenti e cercare di non sprecare troppe parole significa a volte semplicemente salvaguardare la loro preziosità.  A volte "le parole per dirlo" non si trovano o sembrano inadeguate, proprio perché abusate e svuotate. 

Certamente ci sono circostanze (un forum, ad esempio) dove restano solo le parole .....


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...



Ciao

condivido ... 

L'ho dovuto imparare, ma è una cosa buona esprimere quello che si prova in quel momento! 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (27 Aprile 2016)

*diritto o interesse ?*

Ieri sera c'è stata una piccola discussione, io che sono una testa di C... e fraintendo sempre!!!
Be alla fine lui mi ha detto che è un coglione perché nonostante tutto non finirà mai di ripetermi che "mi vuole bene"

Ed io a quell'ennesima richiesta di affetto fatta di parole, mi sono chiesta perché non riesco a dirglielo. Lo farei FELICE.

Cosa mi costerebbe fare la gattina coccolosa e sussurrargli all'orecchio tutti i "ti voglio bene" che vuole sentirsi dire?
Ed invece no, non ne sono capace, mi sembra di imbrogliarlo di illuderlo di dire una cosa così solo per il mio interesse.

Cioè, io gli voglio bene, ma in questo momento ho il diritto di pronunciare questa frase nei suoi confronti? Perché i "ti voglio bene" implicano che non ti farò del male e lui ora sta ancora soffrendo per me. Implicano, almeno per i "ti voglio bene" detti a lui, sei nella mia vita sempre ed io ci sto provando, ma ho paura... 

Ti voglio bene. Voglio il tuo bene..... la felicità, la salute, la vita....

Ho diritto ad usare questa parola con lui????? O tanto vale buttarle là un "ti voglio bene" così lui si rasserena ed io sto più tranquilla?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire*  "vi voglio bene*" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...



Mi piace Brunetta..
sul secondo grassetto.. lo sento anche io....

Sul primo grassetto... a me riesce poco... lo sento come indefinito...
voglio bene a una comunità... una cosa collettiva.. non c'è nulla di mio personale nel riceverlo...
quando lo ricevo io lo assorbo male, e in genere lo scarto come "quasi vuoto".. 

è un po' come lo schiaffetto simpatico alla Lapo Elkann nello stupido esempio di ieri..
Sei Juventivo...? vai vai.. ti voglio bene anche a te!

attenzione.. questo è quello che recepisce la mia sensibilità.. non è detto sia così per tutti..

tu no?...


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...


E io non riesco a convincermi che chi non mi hai mai vista ed incontrata oppure chi mi conosce da un mese mi possa volere bene. Non è egocentrismo o ansia di non poter dare, è che semplicemente si tende a ragionare in base a come noi ci comportiamo. Ed io non posso dire "ti voglio bene"  ad una persona che non conosco abbastanza, con cui non ho condiviso (e questo nel reale), mi ci posso affezionare ma il "ti voglio bene", almeno per me, è un altra storia.... Poi ci sta qualcuno a cui ho voluto bene per davvero, indipendentemente dalla reciprocità, ma poi la delusione è stata ancora più forte. Per cui non è avarizia di sentimenti o essere egocentrici, è andare coi piedi di piombo.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2016)

Sorridevo riguardo "love of my life".
E' che quando una lingua non la senti tua (come il caso della Minetti con l'inglese ) puoi azzardarti a dire cose che nella tua lingua non diresti perché ne senti il peso delle parole e il loro significato. 
Infatti io I primi tempi ero molto più lanciata. ...ora certe parole, come in italiano,  hanno il loro significato. ...


Riguardo il mio essrre impacciata nel dire I "ti voglio bene"....non so bene da dove derivi. ...

I miei non me l'hanno mai mai detto, anche se ci vogliamo molto bene. ...e io stessa mi sentirei impacciata a dirlo a loro...

Forse un giorno perdero' questo blocco.
Non ho paura di una "promessa" implicita in quelle due parole. ...ma nonostante ciò mi viene difficile esprimerle. ..


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> E io non riesco a convincermi che chi non mi hai mai vista ed incontrata oppure chi mi conosce da un mese mi possa volere bene. Non è egocentrismo o ansia di non poter dare, è che semplicemente si tende a ragionare in base a come noi ci comportiamo. Ed io non posso dire "ti voglio bene"  ad una persona che non conosco abbastanza, con cui non ho condiviso (e questo nel reale), mi ci posso affezionare ma il "ti voglio bene", almeno per me, è un altra storia.... Poi ci sta qualcuno a cui ho voluto bene per davvero, indipendentemente dalla reciprocità, ma poi la delusione è stata ancora più forte. Per cui non è avarizia di sentimenti o essere egocentrici, è andare coi piedi di piombo.


Mi interessa anche questo, Erato..

Quindi in pratica stai dicendo che per far un comodo esempio, tu stai frequentando questo forum conscia che non potrai mai provar alcun sentimento x nessuno.. A meno di incontrarlo realmente, e trovarvi poi altre cose..?

Non è una domanda aggressiva.. Non mi fraintendere nei miei intendimenti..
È curiosità...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...


perdonami, non voglio fare polemica ma non sono per niente d'accordo. 

non ci vedo nessun egocentrismo nè tantomeno paura di compromettersi nel pesare le parole. come dice un vecchio proverbio: pensa prima, parla poi, che parole poco pensate portano peso.

io "ti voglio bene" detto ad minchiam lo ritengo anche a volte dannoso. che se io a te (generico) non voglio bene, non mi importa di te e magari mi stai pure sulle balle ma ti dico "ti voglio bene" inserisco una componente affettiva vuota nel nostro rapporto che....a che serve? per spostare il rapporto?
ho ricevuto tanti "ti voglio bene" vuoti che in realtà erano vessilli dietro cui nascondersi per risultare inattaccabili.

io lo peso prima di dirlo, perchè ne ho detti tanti in passato "de core" e ho preso tante portate in faccia... non parlo di rapporti amorosi soltanto. quindi ho imparato ad essere prudente anche affettivamente


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E io non riesco a convincermi che chi non mi hai mai vista ed incontrata oppure chi mi conosce da un mese mi possa volere bene. Non è egocentrismo o ansia di non poter dare, è che semplicemente si tende a ragionare in base a come noi ci comportiamo. Ed io non posso dire "ti voglio bene"  ad una persona che non conosco abbastanza, con cui non ho condiviso (e questo nel reale), mi ci posso affezionare ma il "ti voglio bene", almeno per me, è un altra storia.... Poi ci sta qualcuno a cui ho voluto bene per davvero, indipendentemente dalla reciprocità, ma poi la delusione è stata ancora più forte. Per cui non è avarizia di sentimenti o essere egocentrici, è andare coi piedi di piombo.


non posso che quotarti, che verdarti e che apprezzarti per queste parole.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi interessa anche questo, Erato..
> 
> Quindi in pratica stai dicendo che per far un comodo esempio, tu stai frequentando questo forum conscia che non potrai mai provar alcun sentimento x nessuno.. A meno di incontrarlo realmente, e trovarvi poi altre cose..?
> 
> ...


No. Io sto qui dentro da quasi 3 anni ed è capitato a voler bene a certe persone perché il voler bene, per quanto si cerchi ad andare coi piedi di piombo, non lo si può controllare, mica siamo robottini. Ma è un "ti voglio bene" che non ho mai scritto o detto. L'ho esplicitato cercando di stare vicina, confortando a mio modo... A volte ci si è capiti, a volte no. Ma di certo non pretendevo lo stesso o un "ti voglio bene"  o di sentirmi ringraziare come se avessi fatto chissà cosa.. Il bene va a prescindere dalla reciprocità e dal riconoscimento.  Ma quando mi son presa le mie di battoste, e ho capito che dal altra parte alla fine c'era il nulla mi son evaporata senza spiegazioni. E va bene così. Alla fine si da quel che si ha a prescindere da ciò che si riceve, senza pretese... Qui e la fuori.Ci sono comunque persone qui, con le quali ci siamo anche scontrati, che quando mi hanno vista in difficoltà e anche senza i "ti voglio bene" in pubblico, mi sono state vicine in privato e  quelle persone anche se non hanno parlato con frasi d'effetto a quel momento mi hanno dato molto, pur senza saperlo.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami, non voglio fare polemica ma non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> non ci vedo nessun egocentrismo nè tantomeno paura di compromettersi nel pesare le parole. come dice un vecchio proverbio: pensa prima, parla poi, che parole poco pensate portano peso.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> No. Io sto qui dentro da quasi 3 anni ed è capitato a voler bene a certe persone perché il voler bene, per quanto si cerchi ad andare coi piedi di piombo, non lo si può controllare, mica siamo robottini. Ma è un "ti voglio bene" che non ho mai scritto o detto. L'ho esplicitato cercando di stare vicina, confortando a mio modo... A volte ci si è capiti, a volte no. Ma di certo non pretendevo lo stesso o un "ti voglio bene"  o di sentirmi ringraziare come se avessi fatto chissà cosa.. Il bene va a prescindere dalla reciprocità e dal riconoscimento.  Ma quando mi son presa le mie di battoste, e ho capito che dal altra parte alla fine c'era il nulla mi son evaporata senza spiegazioni. E va bene così. Alla fine si da quel che si ha a prescindere da ciò che si riceve, senza pretese... Qui e la fuori.Ci sono comunque persone qui che quando mi hanno vista in difficoltà e anche senza i "ti voglio bene" in pubblico, mi sono state vicine in privato e  quelle persone anche se non hanno parlato con frasi d'effetto a quel momento mi hanno dato molto, pur senza saperlo.


Si.. Ho capito.. È stata solo una scelta di "non esplicitarlo" che nulla ha però tolto al fatto di averlo autenticamente provato..
Un proteggersi, diciamo...


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami, non voglio fare polemica ma non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> non ci vedo nessun egocentrismo nè tantomeno paura di compromettersi nel pesare le parole. come dice un vecchio proverbio: pensa prima, parla poi, che parole poco pensate portano peso.
> 
> ...



Ciao

mi sembra ovvio e perciò neanche in discussione. 

Credo, che lo si può dire, se uno lo prova dentro di se, di volere il bene dell'altro ... 
E credo, che si distingue bene chi lo dice e quando e come ... 
Almeno io lo percepisco in che sfumatura mi viene detto ... e lo apprezzo tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Ho capito.. È stata solo una scelta di "non esplicitarlo" che nulla ha però tolto al fatto di averlo autenticamente provato..
> Un proteggersi, diciamo...


No. Manco un proteggersi guarda... Non cerchiamo analisi e meccanismi difensivi strategici per forza. È che il ti voglio bene per me è importante e non lo dico facilmente ma lo esplicito come meglio so, a fatti perlopiù .. E ci si espone di più coi fatti e ci si protegge di meno.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Ho capito.. È stata solo una scelta di "non esplicitarlo" che nulla ha però tolto al fatto di averlo autenticamente provato..
> Un proteggersi, diciamo...


Ma che c'entra il proteggersi?


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> No. Manco un proteggersi guarda... Non cerchiamo analisi e meccanismi difensivi strategici per forza. È che il ti voglio bene per me è importante e non lo dico facilmente ma lo esplicito come meglio so, a fatti perlopiù .. E ci si espone di più coi fatti e ci si protegge di meno.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il proteggersi?


Non so.. Cercavo di capire.. Ora ho letto e ho capito...

Anche fosse stato proteggersi, mica è sbagliato.. Io mi proteggo molto affettivamente per esempio, tu no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Aprile 2016)

I sentimenti sono una cosa preziosa. Io li proteggo nella parte più segreta del mio animo. Quando una persona spreca con me parole che sono così preziose per il mio sentire per me mi dà subito l'idea di quanto poco possa credere alla veridicità dei suoi sentimenti. Perché voler bene non è un'emozione per l'amor del cielo. É un sentimento. E i sentimenti nascono dopo tempo e investimenti emotivi e non e durano nel tempo. Altrimenti parliamo di niente.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Cercavo di capire.. Ora ho letto e ho capito...
> 
> Anche fosse stato proteggersi, mica è sbagliato.. Io mi proteggo molto affettivamente per esempio, tu no?


Proteggersi tutt'al più non lo si fa con le parole.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Proteggersi tutt'al più non lo si fa con le parole.


Beh.. Con le parole ti esponi, ti apri..
Io la sento cosi... 
E quindi... Sei scoperto...
Io la sento cosi


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Con le parole ti esponi, ti apri..
> Io la sento cosi...
> E quindi... Sei scoperto...
> Io la sento cosi


Be ognuno la sente a modo suo giustamente. 
Quello che dico è che se tutti basassero il bene, la protezione, l'apertura su misere parole io non avrei persone accanto. 
E ti dirò, ne ho.


----------



## Spot (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...





banshee ha detto:


> perdonami, non voglio fare polemica ma non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> non ci vedo nessun egocentrismo nè tantomeno paura di compromettersi nel pesare le parole. come dice un vecchio proverbio: pensa prima, parla poi, che parole poco pensate portano peso.
> 
> ...


Non capisco.
Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
Io sono ruvida, invece. Ma non perchè non voglio compromettermi.. anzi. Scemo è chi la mia ruvidezza la interpreta come aridità.
E da stimare è chi non sottovaluta una mia dimostrazione d'affetto.

Diciamo che se il ricevente del "ti voglio bene" ha un minimo di perspicacia, grossi danni non se ne fanno e ognuno può declinare la cosa nei contesti che preferisce. E ognuno ha il suo, eh.

Più pericoloso, e a me fa paura, l'espressione incauta di sentimenti nei rapporti amorosi. Ma questa è tutt'altra storia...

Detto questo, a voi due non è che voglio bene. Ve amo proprio


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Io penso invece che certi ti voglio bene sono detti in momenti in cui ci sentiamo estremamente fragili e sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno ci da forza e ci fa sentire meno soli. Bando alle scemenze anche l annunciatrice l ha detto credendoci secondo me, è un voler bene all umanità di cui mi sento parte. Penso ai vi voglio bene di renato zero a fine concerto. Secondo me non sono da paraculi ma sentiti in quel momento di anime all unisono. Penso a hemingway con il suo per chi suona la campana per intenderci. Personalmente io lo esterno poco in modo così diretto, mi piace abbracciare in silenzio quando arrivo a un tale livello di confidenza diversamente il mio affetto lo mostro cercando di esser presente per l altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I sentimenti sono una cosa preziosa. Io li proteggo nella parte più segreta del mio animo. Quando una persona spreca con me parole che sono così preziose per il mio sentire per me mi dà subito l'idea di quanto poco possa credere alla veridicità dei suoi sentimenti. Perché voler bene non è un'emozione per l'amor del cielo. É un sentimento. E i sentimenti nascono dopo tempo e investimenti emotivi e non e durano nel tempo. Altrimenti parliamo di niente.


Quoto e condivido.
Tempo
Investimento 
Costanza


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Con le parole ti esponi, ti apri..
> Io la sento cosi...
> E quindi... Sei scoperto...
> Io la sento cosi


Le parole volano. E bastassero le parole per dimostrare il bene che si vuole eravamo tutti carini, coccolosi e amorevoli nel mondo dei My little Pony... E invece non è così. Son i fatti che legano un amicizia, un amore. Ci son i gesti, gli sguardi, la vicinanza nei momenti difficili, non solo oggi e non solo domani.Almeno per me...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le parole volano. E bastassero le parole per dimostrare il bene che si vuole eravamo tutti carini, coccolosi e amorevoli nel mondo dei My little Pony... E invece non è così.* Son i fatti che legano un amicizia, un amore. Ci son i gesti, gli sguardi, la vicinanza nei momenti difficili*, non solo oggi e non solo domani.Almeno per me...


Eratò dopo sta cosa dei minipony te voglio bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

sul neretto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio :up:


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le parole volano. E bastassero le parole per dimostrare il bene che si vuole eravamo tutti carini, coccolosi e amorevoli nel mondo dei My little Pony... E invece non è così. Son i fatti che legano un amicizia, un amore. Ci son i gesti, gli sguardi, la vicinanza nei momenti difficili, non solo oggi e non solo domani.Almeno per me...



Ciao

correlare le parole ai fatti, che derivano da un profondo sentimento, non sono parole al vento. 
È proprio un mettersi a nudo. Almeno io lo vivo così. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso invece che certi ti voglio bene sono detti in momenti in cui ci sentiamo estremamente fragili e sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno ci da forza e ci fa sentire meno soli. Bando alle scemenze anche l annunciatrice l ha detto credendoci secondo me, è un voler bene all umanità di cui mi sento parte. Penso ai vi voglio bene di renato zero a fine concerto. Secondo me non sono da paraculi ma sentiti in quel momento di anime all unisono. Penso a hemingway con il suo per chi suona la campana per intenderci. Personalmente io lo esterno poco in modo così diretto, mi piace abbracciare in silenzio quando arrivo a un tale livello di confidenza diversamente il mio affetto lo mostro cercando di esser presente per l altro


Io credo più al bene dell'annunciatrice e di Zero invece che a tanti tvb detti sulla base del nulla.
E ci credo di più perché è esternazione di un sentimento nei confronti di un pubblico...e si sa, è il pubblico che crea il personaggio. Forse non è bene come lo intendo io, ma sicuramente gratitudine.
Vabbè, inutile cavillare sui termini.
Mi ha colpito il discorso del "si dice in momenti di fragilità", non sono molto d'accordo. O almeno non sarebbe da me, le volte (rarissime) in cui mi è come scoppiato fuori sono stati momenti di gioia.
Tra una risata e l'altra.
Ma ero anche decisamente più ragazzina, adesso sono decisamente più razionale in quello che dico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso invece che certi ti voglio bene sono detti in momenti in cui ci sentiamo estremamente fragili e sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno ci da forza e ci fa sentire meno soli. Bando alle scemenze anche l annunciatrice l ha detto credendoci secondo me, è un voler bene all umanità di cui mi sento parte. Penso ai vi voglio bene di renato zero a fine concerto. Secondo me non sono da paraculi ma sentiti in quel momento di anime all unisono. Penso a hemingway con il suo per chi suona la campana per intenderci. Personalmente io lo esterno poco in modo così diretto, mi piace abbracciare in silenzio quando arrivo a un tale livello di confidenza diversamente il mio affetto lo mostro cercando di esser presente per l altro



Un sentire espresso verso una comunità ha un valore ed un significato completamente diverso dalla dichiarazione fatta ad personam.
L'artista che ama il suo pubblico lo ama in modo funzionale al fatto che questo gli permette di creare la sua arte. Finito il concerto per quanta gratitudine possa provare si rifugia tra i suoi affetti e spesso li protegge dal pubblico stesso. Ma quel pubblico non ha un nome e ci si auspica che non debba fare affidamento su quella dichiarazione. Se una persona mi dice che mi vuole bene io su quel sentimento faccio affidamento.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...


mmmh nì, sorema. un conto è il modo di viverlo e l'approccio diverso...tipo il mio migliore amico mi dice "ti amo" ...è il suo modo...mica mi ama (tra l'altro è gay, per cui nemmeno lo fa per farmisi, ecco ).

un conto è quando si utilizza il ti voglio bene per apparire buoni e quindi inattaccabili! non so se mi riesco a spiegare


----------



## Spot (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le parole volano. E bastassero le parole per dimostrare il bene che si vuole eravamo tutti carini, coccolosi e amorevoli nel mondo dei My little Pony... E invece non è così. Son i fatti che legano un amicizia, un amore. Ci son i gesti, gli sguardi, la vicinanza nei momenti difficili, non solo oggi e non solo domani.Almeno per me...







banshee ha detto:


> mmmh nì, sorema. un conto è il modo di viverlo e l'approccio diverso...tipo il mio migliore amico mi dice "ti amo" ...è il suo modo...mica mi ama (tra l'altro è gay, per cui nemmeno lo fa per farmisi, ecco





banshee ha detto:


> ).
> 
> un conto è quando si utilizza il ti voglio bene per apparire buoni e quindi inattaccabili! non so se mi riesco a spiegare



Ti spieghi, ti spieghi. E sì, le parole affettuose sono anche un'arma.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eratò dopo sta cosa dei minipony te voglio bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sul neretto non avrei saputo dirlo meglio :up:


E immagina che pure loro a volte si rompono le palle a parlare...


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I sentimenti sono una cosa preziosa. Io li proteggo nella parte più segreta del mio animo. Quando una persona spreca con me parole che sono così preziose per il mio sentire per me mi dà subito l'idea di quanto poco possa credere alla veridicità dei suoi sentimenti. Perché voler bene non è un'emozione per l'amor del cielo. É un sentimento. E i sentimenti nascono dopo tempo e investimenti emotivi e non e durano nel tempo. Altrimenti parliamo di niente.


mannaggia non sapermi esprimere così quindi che dire sono bellissime parole e per questo hai il caffè pagato che dico la colazione :up:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E immagina che pure loro a volte si rompono le palle a parlare... View attachment 11560


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: siii ci vogliamo bene!! tutti alle cascate arcobalenose!! :sonar:


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ma infatti si sta generalizzando su un 'espressione dalke mille sfumature. A volte voglio dire che lo dici al posto di un grazie, a volte lo dici per empatia, a volte tra il serio e il faceto per dire ci tengo a te. Io ripeto lo uso molto poco e in momenti quasi di commozione bella e brutta che sia.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un sentire espresso verso una comunità ha un valore ed un significato completamente diverso dalla dichiarazione fatta ad personam.
> L'artista che ama il suo pubblico lo ama in modo funzionale al fatto che questo gli permette di creare la sua arte. Finito il concerto per quanta gratitudine possa provare si rifugia tra i suoi affetti e spesso li protegge dal pubblico stesso. Ma quel pubblico non ha un nome e ci si auspica che non debba fare affidamento su quella dichiarazione. Se una persona mi dice che mi vuole bene io su quel sentimento faccio affidamento.


quoto questo e tutti gli altri tuoi interventi..:up:


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> correlare le parole ai fatti, che derivano da un profondo sentimento, non sono parole al vento.
> È proprio un mettersi a nudo. Almeno io lo vivo così.
> ...


Ma proprio per questo bisognerebbe pensarci 2 volte prima di dire ti voglio bene...


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma proprio per questo bisognerebbe pensarci 2 volte prima di dire ti voglio bene...



Ciao

perché pensarci due volte? Tu sai cosa provi. E se lo dici o meno, nulla cambia al tuo sentimento. 
Anzi, se lo comunichi, dimostri apertamente un legame d'affetto ... e non c'è nulla di male o da essere tirchi. 
Trovo che sia un'ulteriore passo ai fatti. Una forma di "dichiarazione" ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (27 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché pensarci due volte? Tu sai cosa provi. E se lo dici o meno, nulla cambia al tuo sentimento.
> Anzi, se lo comunichi, dimostri apertamente un legame d'affetto ... e non c'è nulla di male o da essere tirchi.
> ...


Dipende e non è così scontato.

Bisogna saper distinguere l'affetto dal bisogno d'affetto, innanzitutto.
E non dimenticarsi che l'espressione d'affetto è, al di là delle intenzioni, una richiesta che si fa all'altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nicka ma infatti si sta generalizzando su un 'espressione dalke mille sfumature. *A volte voglio dire che lo dici al posto di un grazie, a volte lo dici per empatia, a volte tra il serio e il faceto per dire ci tengo a te. *Io ripeto lo uso molto poco e in momenti quasi di commozione bella e brutta che sia.



infatti è questa la cazzata, dargli tutti questi significati.
ti voglio bene significa una cosa sola, il resto è diarrea emotiva (cit)


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché pensarci due volte? Tu sai cosa provi. E se lo dici o meno, nulla cambia al tuo sentimento.
> Anzi, se lo comunichi, dimostri apertamente un legame d'affetto ... e non c'è nulla di male o da essere tirchi.
> ...


Ma sai siamo diversi.. E tutti vanno compresi.
Magari Erato ha ricevuto dei ti voglio bene che ancora oggi bruciano
E riceverlo cosi leggero, magari è come tirar grappa su una ferita che ancora brucia...

Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...



sono d'accordo: ciò che scrivi implica comunque che il rigore e la pulizia dovrebbero appartenere a tutti, perché tutti diamo e tutti riceviamo


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dipende e non è così scontato.
> 
> Bisogna saper distinguere l'affetto dal bisogno d'affetto, innanzitutto.
> E non dimenticarsi che l'espressione d'affetto è, al di là delle intenzioni, una richiesta che si fa all'altro.



Ciao

io non lo ho nel sentire questa richiesta. È una cosa che nasce dentro di me per te. 
Che poi ci possano essere forme "contorte" o "richieste" ... certo, non lo nego. 
Ma credo, che si sappia differenziare ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti è questa la cazzata, dargli tutti questi significati.
> ti voglio bene significa una cosa sola, il resto è diarrea emotiva (cit)


Non è cosa significa ... Ma cosa accompagna...


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché pensarci due volte? Tu sai cosa provi. E se lo dici o meno, nulla cambia al tuo sentimento.
> Anzi, se lo comunichi, dimostri apertamente un legame d'affetto ... e non c'è nulla di male o da essere tirchi.
> ...


Perché, per me, ti voglio bene vuol dire ci sono. Qualsiasi cosa capiti, è il mio volerti bene che mi dà l'energia e la forza per esserci. Qualsiasi cosa capiti. Indipendentemente da quello che possa succedere troverò anche la pazienza e la voglia di chiarirmi, di comprenderti, di fare ciò che posso per avvicinarmi a te e capirti. E tutto questo non è facile e scontato. Almeno secondo me....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è cosa significa ... Ma cosa accompagna...



skorpio, lo sai che a voler fare i giochetti semantici con me caschi male.

siccome io parlo per me, io so benissimo cosa potrebbe accompagnare il mio "ti voglio bene".
non accompagna nessuna richiesta, innanzitutto.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché, per me, ti voglio bene vuol dire ci sono. Qualsiasi cosa capiti, è il mio volerti bene che mi dà l'energia e la forza per esserci. Qualsiasi cosa capiti. Indipendentemente da quello che possa succedere troverò anche la pazienza e la voglia di chiarirmi, di comprenderti, di fare ciò che posso per avvicinarmi a te e capirti. E tutto questo non è facile e scontato. Almeno secondo me....



Ciao

credo che stiamo parlando della stessa cosa, ma partendo da angolature differenti. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...


perfetto


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...


quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami, non voglio fare polemica ma non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> non ci vedo nessun egocentrismo nè tantomeno paura di compromettersi nel pesare le parole. come dice un vecchio proverbio: pensa prima, parla poi, che parole poco pensate portano peso.
> 
> ...


Vedi che attribuisci al tuo voler bene, sentito o detto, un valore sproporzionato? Vuoi che i tuoi  "ti voglio bene" implichino reciprocità. Non vuoi rischiare la gratuità e l'ingratitudine. È comprensibile con la tua storia e probabilmente qualche anno fa lo avrei detto anch'io.
Io non penso che il mio voler bene debba essere ricambiato.
Anche perché nasce già come moto spontaneo e sì, come diceva caciottina, è uno sviluppo dell'empatia.


----------



## Spot (27 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non lo ho nel sentire questa richiesta. È una cosa che nasce dentro di me per te.
> Che poi ci possano essere forme "contorte" o "richieste" ... certo, non lo nego.
> ...


No, ma infatti, questo è per me, lo stare attenta 
Però ti assicuro che non sempre e non tutti sanno differenziare. Al di là del ti voglio bene semplice, a me ne sono stati fatti a frotte di discorsi del tipo: io provo affetto per te, perciò ho delle pretese e delle aspettative. 
E il problema è che il discorso girava intorno alle aspettative, non all'affetto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> skorpio, lo sai che a voler fare i giochetti semantici con me caschi male.
> 
> siccome io parlo per me, io so benissimo cosa potrebbe accompagnare il mio "ti voglio bene".
> non accompagna nessuna richiesta, innanzitutto.


Non so che vuol dire semantici, e con le sensazioni delle persone non gioco mai..

Ti piacerebbe parlarne di cosa potrebbe accompagnare un tuo ti voglio bene, qui in forum?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, ma infatti, questo è per me, lo stare attenta
> Però ti assicuro che non sempre e non tutti sanno differenziare. Al di là del ti voglio bene semplice, a me ne sono stati fatti a frotte di discorsi del tipo: io provo affetto per te, perciò ho delle pretese e delle aspettative.
> E il problema è che il discorso girava intorno alle aspettative, non all'affetto.



Ciao

Ho capito. Almeno credo ... 

Cioè, fare attenzione nel percepire come l'altro lo potrebbe percepire, a prescindere dal tuo sentire. 
E viceversa. Captare cosa si nasconde dietro, se uno te lo dice ... 

Spot, io sono semplice a riguardo. Se arrivo a dirti ti voglio bene, è perché ti puoi sempre rivolgere a me e per te mi auguro il meglio ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, ma infatti, questo è per me, lo stare attenta
> Però ti assicuro che non sempre e non tutti sanno differenziare. Al di là del ti voglio bene semplice, a me ne sono stati fatti a frotte di discorsi del tipo: io provo affetto per te, perciò ho delle pretese e delle aspettative.
> E il problema è che il discorso girava intorno alle aspettative, non all'affetto.


Infatti a me pare che tanti vogliano bene a molte più persone di quante a cui lo dicono, come se dietro al voler bene dovesse seguire chissà quale impegno.
Ma  bisogna solo valutare che siano chiari i diversi significati.
Dovrei pensare però di aver a che fare con persone davvero immature se avessero aspettative relative al mio voler bene uguali ai miei figli.
I "vi/ti voglio bene" per me fanno sempre bene come un abbraccio che è sempre, deve essere, sempre sincera espressione di empatia.
Diamo abbracci gratis  "senza impegno" fanno tanto bene.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me pare che tanti vogliano bene a molte più persone di quante a cui lo dicono, come se dietro al voler bene dovesse seguire chissà quale impegno.
> Ma  bisogna solo valutare che siano chiari i diversi significati.
> Dovrei pensare però di aver a che fare con persone davvero immature se avessero aspettative relative al mio voler bene uguali ai miei figli.
> I "vi/ti voglio bene" per me fanno sempre bene come un abbraccio che è sempre, deve essere, sempre sincera espressione di empatia.
> Diamo abbracci gratis  "senza impegno" fanno tanto bene.



Ciao

infatti, l'impegno non mi era passato proprio né per la mente, né nel sentire. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai siamo diversi.. E tutti vanno compresi.
> Magari Erato ha ricevuto dei ti voglio bene che ancora oggi bruciano
> E riceverlo cosi leggero, magari è come tirar grappa su una ferita che ancora brucia...
> 
> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità...


Ma guarda che non penso di esser l'unica eh? Penso che succede ogni giorno e a tanti di noi di ricevere un ti voglio bene detto con "leggerezza". Non è che son la sola a cui certe "leggerezze" succedono.La vita è fatta anche dei "ti voglio bene" detti alla cazzo di cane... Che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*

Per me il problema non sono tutti i ti voglio bene a cazzo di cane che mi son stati detti....
Il mio problema sono le intenzioni che ci sono dietro quei ti voglio bene,e la gente che si nascondo dietro un ti voglio bene...


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai siamo diversi.. E tutti vanno compresi.
> Magari Erato ha ricevuto dei ti voglio bene che ancora oggi bruciano
> E riceverlo cosi leggero, magari è come tirar grappa su una ferita che ancora brucia...
> 
> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità...



Ciao

certo che siamo diversi, per fortuna. Ma forse, più che sensibilità si tratta di aspettative. 
Personalmente non mi aspetto nulla. Sono cose che si provano e che si percepiscono. 
Le parole sono un'aggiunta a qualcosa che in fin dei conti già si sa ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non penso di esser l'unica eh? Penso che succede ogni giorno e a tanti di noi di ricevere un ti voglio bene detto con "leggerezza". Non è che son la sola a cui certe "leggerezze" succedono.La vita è fatta anche dei "ti voglio bene" detti alla cazzo di cane... Che ci vuoi fare...


Certo! Dirò di più, ho la sensazione che ce li abbiamo tutti dei ti voglio bene ricevuti, che ci fanno un fastidio mortale..
A diversi livelli, magari..
Io ce li ho di sicuro...

Ma ho letto di molti scorrendo il post..


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me il problema non sono tutti i ti voglio bene a cazzo di cane che mi son stati detti....
> Il mio problema sono le intenzioni che ci sono dietro quei ti voglio bene,e la gente che si nascondo dietro un ti voglio bene...


posso capire che parliate di leggerezza e superficialità ma francamente tutti questi ti voglio bene vigliacchi non mi è mai capito di constatarli


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non penso di esser l'unica eh? Penso che succede ogni giorno e a tanti di noi di ricevere un ti voglio bene detto con "leggerezza". Non è che son la sola a cui certe "leggerezze" succedono.La vita è fatta anche dei "ti voglio bene" detti alla cazzo di cane... Che ci vuoi fare...



Ciao

è una questione di lettura della persona. 
Non parto da me, se qualcuno me lo dice. Ma parto dalla persona che me lo comunica ... 
Si intuisce subito che tipo di ti voglio bene è ... e credo che vada bene così ... è proprio il bello della diversità. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti è questa la cazzata, dargli tutti questi significati.
> ti voglio bene significa una cosa sola, il resto è diarrea emotiva (cit)



Concordo. É un modo enfatico di esprimere uno stato d'animo. E si che abbiamo un vocabolario ricco.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me pare che tanti vogliano bene a molte più persone di quante a cui lo dicono, come se dietro al voler bene dovesse seguire chissà quale impegno.
> Ma  bisogna solo valutare che siano chiari i diversi significati.
> Dovrei pensare però di aver a che fare con persone davvero immature se avessero aspettative relative al mio voler bene uguali ai miei figli.
> I "vi/ti voglio bene" per me fanno sempre bene come un abbraccio che è sempre, deve essere, sempre sincera espressione di empatia.
> Diamo abbracci gratis  "senza impegno" fanno tanto bene.


Come mi piacciono le ultime 2 frasi che hai scritto.. Le sento anche io cosi..
Non posso fare il neretto.. Sono col cellulare


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una questione di lettura della persona.
> Non parto da me, se qualcuno me lo dice. Ma parto dalla persona che me lo comunica ...
> ...


Se lo dico è perché lo penso per davvero a prescindere da aspettative e gratitudini. E non dura poco il mio voler bene....


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo proprio essere una bastian contrario.
> A questo punto del thread mi viene da dire  "vi voglio bene" (beh proprio a tutti no, ma quasi) un po' perché sì è vero che chi parla male pensa male, ma anche perché mi sembra di percepire paura di compromettersi, o anche un po' di egocentrismo.
> "Ti voglio bene" come quasi tutte le parole ha sfumature di significato. Mi piacciono i miei figli e mi piacciono le scarpe che so che butterò via.
> Voglio bene a chi anche per poco mi ha dato del bene e che ho contraccambiato. Voglio bene all'umanità, anche se ci sono quelli che tagliano le teste e quelli che alzano muri a cui non voglio bene.
> ...


A me non danno fastidio i "ti voglio bene" light.
Mi danno fastidio quelli strumentali, ma questo vale per qualsiasi forma di comunicazione.
Bello quello che hai detto sugli adolescenti.
Siamo sarcastici sulle loro espressioni di maniera.
Aggiustando la forma si sbuccerebbe un po' la la scorza e dietro le loro kitscherie c'è spesso qualcosa di tenero e di non ascoltato.
Sempre aggiustando la forma li si aiuta ad esprimere e individuare la sostanza.
c'ho troppo da fare e questa discussione mi piace


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me il problema non sono tutti i ti voglio bene a cazzo di cane che mi son stati detti....
> Il mio problema sono le intenzioni che ci sono dietro quei ti voglio bene,e la gente che si nascondo dietro un ti voglio bene...


perfetto. questo è anche il mio pensiero. solo che oscuro ha capacità di sintesi e io attacco i pipponi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*

Mi è venuto in mente il funerale del padre di un mio amico, qualche anno fa

A fine cerimonia, solita fila dai parenti in chiesa per i saluti

Io non gli dissi nulla e lo abbracciai forte qualche secondo, mi venne cosi

Dopo due mesi al telefono ricasco' il discorso sul padre e sui problemi nel suo ufficio con cui lavorava insieme

Si mise a piangere ricordando il mio abbraccio..

Forte forte....  Mi disse piangendo..

Fu molto empatico e bello quel momento tra noi


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...


Sì!!!
(verdi finiti!)


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se lo dico è perché lo penso per davvero a prescindere da aspettative e gratitudini. E non dura poco il mio voler bene....



Ciao

non ti preoccupare si percepisce molto bene il peso che dai alle parole ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so che vuol dire semantici, e con le sensazioni delle persone non gioco mai..
> 
> Ti piacerebbe parlarne di cosa potrebbe accompagnare un tuo ti voglio bene, qui in forum?



il mio ti voglio bene, quando viene espresso, accompagna né più né meno che: ti voglio bene, ovvero la concretezza di quel ti voglio bene.
se lo dico, è perché c'è, e non solo in quel momento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti a me pare che tanti vogliano bene a molte più persone di quante a cui lo dicono, come se dietro al voler bene dovesse seguire chissà quale impegno.
> Ma  bisogna solo valutare che siano chiari i diversi significati.
> Dovrei pensare però di aver a che fare con persone davvero immature se avessero aspettative relative al mio voler bene uguali ai miei figli.
> I "vi/ti voglio bene" per me fanno sempre bene come un abbraccio che è sempre, deve essere, sempre sincera espressione di empatia.
> *Diamo abbracci gratis  "senza impegno" fanno tanto bene*.


come si dovrebbero dare tanti calci in culo senza impegno, e farebbero tanto bene pure quelli.
perché si preferisce l'abbraccio e non un bel 50 e 50?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come si dovrebbero dare tanti calci in culo senza impegno, e farebbero tanto bene pure quelli.
> perché si preferisce l'abbraccio e non un bel 50 e 50?


Anche i calcinculo fanno bene e come i ti voglio bene sia a chi li dà sia a chi riceve. Ma a volte no. Non è l'efficacia per il ricevente che deve condizionarci.


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so che vuol dire semantici, e con le sensazioni delle persone non gioco mai..
> 
> Ti piacerebbe parlarne di cosa potrebbe accompagnare un tuo ti voglio bene, qui in forum?


Lo faccio io 
Dico "ti voglio bene" ai miei figli quando rimangono male perché li rimprovero, per far loro capire che li amo anche nel momento in cui sono arrabbiata. O per motivare i miei no e le mie "imposizioni". (Metti il giubbino che piove! Basta Nutella! I compiti si DEVONO FARE!")
Quando ho degli slanci di affetto dico altre cose
Tipo "come sono felice di fare questa cosa con te! Come mi piace vederti correre!"


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come si dovrebbero dare tanti calci in culo senza impegno, e farebbero tanto bene pure quelli.
> perché si preferisce l'abbraccio e non un bel 50 e 50?


Aprici un post! Mi piacerebbe parteciparvi


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i calcinculo fanno bene e come i ti voglio bene sia a chi li dà sia a chi riceve. Ma a volte no. Non è *l'efficacia per il ricevente* che deve condizionarci.



Io penso soprattutto a quella, con le persone che amo
glie lo dico quando penso ne abbiano bisogno
per esempio ieri mio figlio era mortificato da una nota che riteneva di non meritare e si sentiva calmiero ...


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ecate ha detto:


> Lo faccio io
> Dico "ti voglio bene" ai miei figli quando rimangono male perché li rimprovero, per far loro capire che li amo anche nel momento in cui sono arrabbiata. O per motivare i miei no e le mie "imposizioni". (Metti il giubbino che piove! Basta Nutella! I compiti si DEVONO FARE!")
> Quando ho degli slanci di affetto dico altre cose
> Tipo "come sono felice di fare questa cosa con te! Come mi piace vederti correre!"


Grazie! 
Io a mio figlio a volte lo dico in modo diverso...
Lo sai che ti voglio bene vero??

Mi preoccupo piu del suo sentire, che del mio dare....


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

Tra adulti invece è un po' diverso, non lo dico mai
I miei "ti voglio bene" sono così:
Ho voglia di passare del tempo con te
("ti voglio bene" come mio slancio di affetto)
Io ci sono, sempre.
("ti voglio bene" in cui voglio far sentire all'altro che può sempre contare su di me)
Ecco, queste per me non sono mai parole vuote e vorrei che fossero piene quando le ricevo.
Ma se sono pura formalità o parole strumentali lo capisco, o perlomeno, credo di capirlo.
in ogni caso credo che sia meglio sbagliare credendo in un affetto che non c'è piuttosto che non vedere un affetto che c'è


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tra adulti invece è un po' diverso, non lo dico mai
> I miei "ti voglio bene" sono così:
> Ho voglia di passare del tempo con te
> ("ti voglio bene" come mio slancio di affetto)
> ...


quoto, anche io. E quando lo capisco (o credo ) mi metto sulla difensiva...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come si dovrebbero dare tanti calci in culo senza impegno, e farebbero tanto bene pure quelli.
> perché si preferisce l'abbraccio e non un bel 50 e 50?


io a te "te amo" proprio


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Be ognuno la sente a modo suo giustamente.
> Quello che dico è che se tutti basassero il bene, la protezione, l'apertura su misere parole io non avrei persone accanto.
> E ti dirò, ne ho.


No certo.. Non volevo dire questo in realtà...
Con le parole io sento porte che si aprono o chiudono a un qualcosa che c'è dietro.. Ecco...  
Accessi.. 

Se io ti dico che mi sei mancata tanto in questi giorni, come dire.. Mi espongo.

Si dice no?...

Cosa mi è mancato di te...?...

Io sono esposto.. Denuncio una mancanza, denuncio un pensarti...

E tu ti puoi rallegrare o irrigidire... E dirti: cazzo! Che vuole questo???

Magari stai in silenzio e io resto esposto...

Non hai voluto approfondire cosa mi è mancato di te, e perché....

Non ti interessa.. Oppure ti rompe le scatole saperlo... Non vuoi saperlo..

E 3 parole messe in croce alzano un muro.....

Non ti è mai accaduto....?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma che gente conoscete? Io tutti sti ti voglio bene per fini reconditi mica me li ricordo...se poi sono detti con leggerezza gli do il peso che meritano. 
Così come l insulto assume pesi diversi in base alla persona.
Ogni persona ha delle credenziali ai nostri occhi sicchè tutto ciò che mi viene detto me lo peso secondo il mio calibro.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*

Io avrei preferito più un:tira fori er cazzo....,scopamo?a tanti te voglio bene futili....e allora tanto di cappella...a quella che senza tanti giri di parole...in macchina, mi disse:aò...ò voi senti er dente?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei preferito più un:tira fori er cazzo....,scopamo?a tanti te voglio bene futili....e allora tanto di cappella...a quella che senza tanti giri di parole...in macchina, mi disse:aò...ò voi senti er dente?


Bella frato!ti hanno usato come un kleenex per una scopata ste zozze


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Betty*



bettypage ha detto:


> Bella frato!ti hanno usato come un kleenex per una scopata ste zozze


L'importante è l'onestà, darmi la possbilità di scegliere,non mi dire te voglio bene per sentirti meno "sporca"quando in realtà è altro.Io dai miei 17 anni ho imparato a dar poco peso alle parole....di parole se ne dicono tante...!Io cerco di dare dimostrazione del mio sentire con i fatti....anche perchè ho un carattere di merda,sono poco affettuoso,algido e troppo spesso crudo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> L'importante è l'onestà, darmi la possbilità di scegliere,non mi dire te voglio bene per sentirti meno "sporca"quando in realtà è altro.Io dai miei 17 anni ho imparato a dar poco peso alle parole....di parole se ne dicono tante...!Io cerco di dare dimostrazione del mio sentire con i fatti....anche perchè ho un carattere di merda,sono poco affettuoso,algido e troppo spesso crudo.


..quindi x "dimostrare" a una che la vuoi trombare, gli vai direttamente dietro mentre fa tranquillamente una fotocopia, e gli strusci l arnese duro dentro i pantaloni direttamente sulla gonna...?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ..quindi x "dimostrare" a una che la vuoi trombare, gli vai direttamente dietro mentre fa tranquillamente una fotocopia, e gli strusci l arnese duro dentro i pantaloni direttamente sulla gonna...?


Nulla di tutto questo,ma non mi invento un:te voglio bene...quando i miei intenti sono altri.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'importante è l'onestà, darmi la possbilità di scegliere,non mi dire te voglio bene per sentirti meno "sporca"quando in realtà è altro.Io dai miei 17 anni ho imparato a dar poco peso alle parole....di parole se ne dicono tante...!Io cerco di dare dimostrazione del mio sentire con i fatti....anche perchè ho un carattere di merda,sono poco affettuoso,algido e troppo spesso crudo.


No ma davvero hai incontrato donne che ti hanno detto ti voglio bene per una scopata?
Che tu dia poco peso alle parole non mi pare, mi pare vero il contrario. Le centelli e le strapesi ma tra regalarli a cazzo e non dirli sti Ti Voglio Bene , facciamo una via di mezzo a sto punto


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> No ma davvero hai incontrato donne che ti hanno detto ti voglio bene per una scopata?
> Che tu dia poco peso alle parole non mi pare, mi pare vero il contrario. Le centelli e le strapesi ma tra regalarli a cazzo e non dirli sti Ti Voglio Bene , facciamo una via di mezzo a sto punto


Ho incontrato donne che si sono inventate un trasporto emotivo che non c'era...esatto.Si, le peserò anche le parole...ma di fondo non credo più alle parole,non più di tanto.
Betty ma ti sembra strano?da firenze in giù...di donne così se ne incontrano di più....non tutte...ma di più.


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho incontrato donne che si sono inventate un trasporto emotivo che non c'era...esatto.Si, le peserò anche le parole...ma di fondo non credo più alle parole,non più di tanto.
> Betty ma ti sembra strano?da firenze in giù...di donne così se ne incontrano di più....non tutte...ma di più.


e solo io me lo sono presa terrona e pure figa di legno??


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

*cmq*

un appunto olo voglio fare...sono molto delusa dalla falsita di alcuni.
alcuni utenti che qui scrivono che aborrano i "ti voglio bene" detti da sconosciuti, da persone che non hanno mai visto, da persone che non conoscono da una vita, mi hanno scritto piu volte in pvt che mi volevano bene.
ecco questo dice molto di voi....


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla di tutto questo,ma non mi invento un:te voglio bene...quando i miei intenti sono altri.


.. Ah beh.. Questo nemmeno io, per la verità.. 
C'è chi lo fa in effetti.. Maschi e femmine...
Maschi x trombare.. 
Femmine x "spillare"...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> e solo io me lo sono presa terrona e pure figa di legno??


Insomma.L'importante è che quello che ci appare sia quello che è.Se pensi di esserti preso una figa di legno...e poi è davvero una figa di legno...ok.
Se pensi che sia figa di legno e ti vuole apparire figa di legno...e poi è una figa generosa e pregiudicata...è diverso.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho incontrato donne che si sono inventate un trasporto emotivo che non c'era...esatto.Si, le peserò anche le parole...ma di fondo non credo più alle parole,non più di tanto.
> Betty ma ti sembra strano?da firenze in giù...di donne così se ne incontrano di più....non tutte...ma di più.


Si mi pare strano. E capisco la tua delusione quantomeno non è un farti male intenzionale ma egoismo. Mi spiace perchè in ogni tuo post sento molta rassegnazione e poca speranza verso i rapporti di coppia. Sembrerà improprio ma forse dovresti abbassare l asticella


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.L'importante è che quello che ci appare sia quello che è.Se pensi di esserti preso una figa di legno...e poi è davvero una figa di legno...ok.
> Se pensi che sia figa di legno e ti vuole apparire figa di legno...e poi è una figa generosa e pregiudicata...è diverso.


sempre saggio, mastro oscuro :umile:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> un appunto olo voglio fare...sono molto delusa dalla falsita di alcuni.
> alcuni utenti che qui scrivono che aborrano i "ti voglio bene" detti da sconosciuti, da persone che non hanno mai visto, da persone che non conoscono da una vita, mi hanno scritto piu volte in pvt che mi volevano bene.
> ecco questo dice molto di voi....


E tu ci credi?ci hai creduto?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> un appunto olo voglio fare...sono molto delusa dalla falsita di alcuni.
> alcuni utenti che qui scrivono che aborrano i "ti voglio bene" detti da sconosciuti, da persone che non hanno mai visto, da persone che non conoscono da una vita, mi hanno scritto piu volte in pvt che mi volevano bene.
> ecco questo dice molto di voi....


Se non erro in italiano dicesi Coerenza.:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ci credi?ci hai creduto?


ci ho creduto fino a ieri quando ho letto certi post...
perche non avrei dovuto?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ci credi?ci hai creduto?


Ma che importa, se a [MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] le ha fatto bene in quel momento ...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma che importa, se a @caciottina le ha fatto bene in quel momento ...


mi ha fatto piacere piu che bene e considerato che veniva assieme/dopo conforto, aiuto, vicinanza virtuale ci ho creduto...
ma leggere certe cose sti giorni mi ha spiazzata...cioe' il piu pulito qui c'ha la rogna (cit)


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Betty*



bettypage ha detto:


> Si mi pare strano. E capisco la tua delusione quantomeno non è un farti male intenzionale ma egoismo. Mi spiace perchè in ogni tuo post sento molta rassegnazione e poca speranza verso i rapporti di coppia. Sembrerà improprio ma forse dovresti abbassare l asticella


Betty io scrivo quello che ho vissuto,una parte di quello che ho vissuto.
Rassegnazione?poca speranza?eccessivo realismo direi.
Sai betty, male intenzionale o meno,capisco la differenza,ma resta l'egoismo.Resta un mascherare quello che sei,quello che provi,i tuoi intenti, quindi?
I rapporti di coppia sono un compromesso..non sempre accettabile.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> ci ho creduto fino a ieri quando ho letto certi post...
> perche non avrei dovuto?


Perchè io gli avrei dato un peso diverso...


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi ha fatto piacere piu che bene e considerato che veniva assieme/dopo conforto, aiuto, vicinanza virtuale ci ho creduto...
> ma leggere certe cose sti giorni mi ha spiazzata...cioe' il piu pulito qui c'ha la rogna (cit)


io praticamente non uso mp ma sometimes ho la sensazione che qualcuno si è costruito il personaggio, con buona pace di quanto detto su JB, e allora difende l indifendibile pur di setirsi volare alto rispetto alla media


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè io gli avrei dato un peso diverso...


non gli ho dato nessun peso.
e' stata un frase delicata e opportuna quando mi e' stata detta/scritta...
il peso che aveva era il peso del momento, non ho basato la mia vita su quella frase...
pero mi chiedo, perche fare i fenomeni a dire: io non lo dico e aborro chi lo dice dopo 2 secondi o tra persone che nemmeno si conoscono? 
quando e' allora che va bene dirlo?


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> io praticamente non uso mp ma sometimes ho la sensazione che qualcuno si è costruito il personaggio, con buona pace di quanto detto su JB, e allora difende l indifendibile pur di setirsi volare alto rispetto alla media


eh, ma pure voi; siete su un forum che si chiama 'tradimento' e vi meravigliate se qualcuno manda mp per tacchinarvi


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Non mi sento chiamato in causa....io ti voglio bene faccio fatica a dirlo pure a mia madre....quindi...


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> io praticamente non uso mp ma sometimes ho la sensazione che qualcuno si è costruito il personaggio, con buona pace di quanto detto su JB, e allora difende l indifendibile pur di setirsi volare alto rispetto alla media


 spieca spieca


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Betty io scrivo quello che ho vissuto,una parte di quello che ho vissuto.
> Rassegnazione?poca speranza?eccessivo realismo direi.
> Sai betty, male intenzionale o meno,capisco la differenza,ma resta l'egoismo.Resta un mascherare quello che sei,quello che provi,i tuoi intenti, quindi?
> I rapporti di coppia sono un compromesso..non sempre accettabile.


Estremizzi troppo, sei "senza pelle", ipersensibile. Tu vuoi il per sempre firmato con il sangue. Potremmo stare ore a patlare di accettabile ...mi sa


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, ma pure voi; siete su un forum che si chiama 'tradimento' e vi meravigliate se qualcuno manda mp per tacchinarvi


Uhm io tanto ingenua o maligna chr ho pensato si riferisse ad una donna


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> spieca spieca


Inzomma per non apparire banali e scontati elevano il pensiero sul piano teorico e all atto pratico peccano


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Uhm io tanto ingenua o maligna chr ho pensato si riferisse ad una donna


piu donne..io non sono mai stata tacchinata in mp, forse mezza volta all inizio...ma non posso dire di essere stata tacchinata qui


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



bettypage ha detto:


> Estremizzi troppo, sei "senza pelle", ipersensibile. Tu vuoi il per sempre firmato con il sangue. Potremmo stare ore a patlare di accettabile ...mi sa


No,figurati.Per sempre?e cosa è per sempre nella vita?
Avrei voluto e vorrei solo aver avuto la possibilità di fare scelte sulla base di COSE E SENTIMENTI VERI.Solo questo.
Hai ragione...avrei dovuto abbassare l'asticella...troppa presunzione nel mio credere...o pensare..!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Inzomma per non apparire banali e scontati elevano il pensiero sul piano teorico e all atto pratico peccano


Simile al discorso del ti voglio bene....vogliono passare per come non sono....!Perchè ti meravigli allora delle donne che ho incontrato,se anche in un forum agiscono così gratuitamente?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,figurati.Per sempre?e cosa è per sempre nella vita?
> Avrei voluto e vorrei solo aver avuto la possibilità di fare scelte sulla base di COSE E SENTIMENTI VERI.Solo questo.
> Hai ragione...avrei dovuto abbassare l'asticella...troppa presunzione nel mio credere...o pensare..!


Il punto è che pensi a sentimenti puri da romanzo ma poi la quotidianità è una brutta bestia. Cioè la mia prof di lettere mi diceva che quando pensiamo al ns amato nel momento dell innamoramento non lo immaginiamo mai che fa la cacca o si soffia il naso ma idealizzi, e più lo porti in alto e più ti schianterai a terra. Siamo fallibili e lo sono i nostri partner


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simile al discorso del ti voglio bene....vogliono passare per come non sono....!Perchè ti meravigli allora delle donne che ho incontrato,se anche in un forum agiscono così gratuitamente?


io credo che siano ben capaci di provare affetto per un utente ma quando si scende a discuterne appunto devono elevarsi a giocare la parte di quelle che non amano se non i loro i figli, che non provano affetto se non per amici millenari, che e' giustissimo...basta poi non rinnegare quello che si dice...
ma di nuovo, magari sono io che ho il ti voglio bene facile, ma la controprova e' che a chi l ho detto, ho sepre portato rispetto, ci sono sempre stata e sempre lo faro...


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> mi ha fatto piacere piu che bene e considerato che veniva assieme/dopo conforto, aiuto, vicinanza virtuale ci ho creduto...
> ma leggere certe cose sti giorni mi ha spiazzata...cioe' il piu pulito qui c'ha la rogna (cit)


Caciottina.. Scusami..
Non so a chi ti riferisci ovviamente, ma non credo proprio sia stata malafede sai..?
Quei ti voglio bene che hai avuto in MP  erano autentici, credo..

Se "ci si ragiona" tutto sembra cambiare... Perché è complicato ragionare su una spinta emotiva.

E queste contraddizioni che ti turbano spiegano forse i limiti che ci sono nel voler ragionare su un impulso

Quando ce l hai magari lo dai

Se ci ragioni dici: giammai!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Il punto è che pensi a sentimenti puri da romanzo ma poi la quotidianità è una brutta bestia. Cioè la mia prof di lettere mi diceva che quando pensiamo al ns amato nel momento dell innamoramento non lo immaginiamo mai che fa la cacca o si soffia il naso ma idealizzi, e più lo porti in alto e più ti schianterai a terra. Siamo fallibili e lo sono i nostri partner


E su questo siamo d'accordo...ho smesso di idealizzare abbastanza presto.
Il mio discorso è che proprio per questo non c'è bisongo di tentare di passare per chi non siamo,perchè alla lunga salta fuori.
Adoro le persone dirette,che poi sono anche quelle che ti mettono in difficoltà,io le cose non le dico,le faccio capire.
Ma ti faccio capire esattamente quello che sento.
Io posso omettere,posso occultare,ma non cerco di farti credere che sono chi non sono.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Caciottina.. Scusami..
> Non so a chi ti riferisci ovviamente, ma non credo proprio sia stata malafede sai..?
> Quei ti voglio bene che hai avuto in MP  erano autentici, credo..
> 
> ...


infatti, allora io invito le signore a non ragionare e rettificare i loro post, perche per quanto riguarda me hanno perso credibilita


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E su questo siamo d'accordo...ho smesso di idealizzare abbastanza presto.
> Il mio discorso è che proprio per questo non c'è bisongo di tentare di passare per chi non siamo,perchè alla lunga salta fuori.
> Adoro le persone dirette,che poi sono anche quelle che ti mettono in difficoltà,io le cose non le dico,le faccio capire.
> Ma ti faccio capire esattamente quello che sento.
> Io posso omettere,posso occultare,ma non cerco di farti credere che sono chi non sono.


Dici che quello che vedevi era quello che era?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*caciò*



caciottina ha detto:


> io credo che siano ben capaci di provare affetto per un utente ma quando si scende a discuterne appunto devono elevarsi a giocare la parte di quelle che non amano se non i loro i figli, che non provano affetto se non per amici millenari, che e' giustissimo...basta poi non rinnegare quello che si dice...
> ma di nuovo, magari sono io che ho il ti voglio bene facile, ma la controprova e' che a chi l ho detto, ho sepre portato rispetto, ci sono sempre stata e sempre lo faro...


Io per te ho provato simpatia...non so se ti ho mai scritto sta cosa...simpatia e una sorta di rispetto per il tuo vissuto...!
Ecco tu sei coerente....non tutti quelli che hanno il ti voglio bene facile sono coerenti....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Betty*



bettypage ha detto:


> Dici che quello che vedevi era quello che era?


Dico che quello che ho sempre sognato ha smesso di essere troppo presto.
Quindi dopo vedevo ciò che era,ma negavo a me stesso quello che non mi piaceva che fosse...fino ai miei 30 anni.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per te ho provato simpatia...non so se ti ho mai scritto sta cosa...simpatia e una sorta di rispetto per il tuo vissuto...!
> Ecco tu sei coerente....non tutti quelli che hanno il ti voglio bene facile sono coerenti....


allora si, io mi ricordo che me lo dicesti, in pvt e stavamo parlando delle nostre disgrazie vicendevolemnte, ma non ho le prove...chiamiamole cosi...e ripeto, non mi fa arrabbiare sta cosa, perche cmq io lo vivo per come lo presi in quel momento...ho il ricordo di quel momento e l ho vissuto bene , non me lo faccio rovinare certo adesso dall incoerenza. 
e' questo il peso che io do alle cose


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> infatti, allora io invito le signore a non ragionare e rettificare i loro post, perche per quanto riguarda me hanno perso credibilita


non devi prenderla così.. non hanno perso credibilità.. 

difendo chi nemmeno so ... 

ma non hanno perso credibilità.. secondo me... 

è così... siamo contraddittori a volte... solo che pensiamo di no.. ma lo siamo un po' tutti, io e te compresi..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il punto è che pensi a sentimenti puri da romanzo ma poi la quotidianità è una brutta bestia. Cioè la mia prof di lettere mi diceva che quando pensiamo al ns amato nel momento dell innamoramento non lo immaginiamo mai che fa la cacca o si soffia il naso ma idealizzi, e più lo porti in alto e più ti schianterai a terra. Siamo fallibili e lo sono i nostri partner



È una prova che faccio da sempre. Me l'hanno insegnato i miei genitori.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non devi prenderla così.. non hanno perso credibilità..
> 
> difendo chi nemmeno so ...
> 
> ...


perdonami skorpio, apprezzo molto, ma un conto e' essere condrattitori, un conto e' dire quello che hanno scritto loro.
non servono nomi, serve buona memoria e un esamino di coscienza. 
hai detto bene tu, e' un impulso e non ci si dovrebbe ragionare su perche di base non siamo persone cattive quindi non vedo il marcio in un ti voglio bene anche detto cosi....


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> allora si, io mi ricordo che me lo dicesti, in pvt e stavamo parlando delle nostre disgrazie vicendevolemnte, ma non ho le prove...chiamiamole cosi...e ripeto, non mi fa arrabbiare sta cosa, perche cmq io lo vivo per come lo presi in quel momento...ho il ricordo di quel momento e l ho vissuto bene , non me lo faccio rovinare certo adesso dall incoerenza.
> e' questo il peso che io do alle cose


Non so a chi ti riferisci...io so bene di avere con te un rapporto un po altalenante...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so a chi ti riferisci...io so bene di avere con te un rapporto un po altalenante...:rotfl:


l'amore oscuro, e' un altalena di perdenti, se si va paro c'e' gia da sta contenti


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi ha fatto piacere piu che bene e considerato che veniva assieme/dopo conforto, aiuto, vicinanza virtuale ci ho creduto...
> ma leggere certe cose sti giorni mi ha spiazzata...cioe' il piu pulito qui c'ha la rogna (cit)


andiamo bene


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



caciottina ha detto:


> l'amore oscuro, e' un altalena di perdenti, se si va paro c'e' gia da sta contenti


Non mi interessa andar paro,rimetterci,guadagnarci,se dovessi interessarmi avrei perso la voglia di vivere.Mi piacerebbe SOLO avere più onestà intellettuale intorno.Tutto qui.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi interessa andar paro,rimetterci,guadagnarci,se dovessi interessarmi avrei perso la voglia di vivere.Mi piacerebbe SOLO avere più onestà intellettuale intorno.Tutto qui.


eh be...non credo si posso trovarla qui, purtroppo.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dico che quello che ho sempre sognato ha smesso di essere troppo presto.
> Quindi dopo vedevo ciò che era,ma negavo a me stesso quello che non mi piaceva che fosse...fino ai miei 30 anni.


Io ho capito che tutto non si puote e allora mi sono focalizzata su un paio di cose imprescindibili sul resto derogo. E ho capito i miei limiti.


----------



## Ecate (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti, allora io invito le signore a non ragionare e rettificare i loro post, perche per quanto riguarda me hanno perso credibilita



io penso che escludendo la sfera sentimentale un "ti voglio bene" detto mentendo sapendo di mentire sia per fortuna una cosa piuttosto rara.
È più un'esternazione emotiva, a volte un vezzo. 
Quando non è una cosa diabolica, è una bugia inconsapevole che parla della fragilità di chi la dice


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> eh be...non credo si posso trovarla qui, purtroppo.


Qui è fuori.:up:Sampre prevenuta verso oscuro?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Io ho capito che tutto non si puote e allora mi sono focalizzata su un paio di cose imprescindibili sul resto derogo. E ho capito i miei limiti.


Insinui che io non abbia capito i miei?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui è fuori.:up:Sampre prevenuta verso oscuro?:rotfl:


io non sono mai stata prevenuto con te, ma mai...
abbiamo avuto alti e bassi forse piu bassi, ma non ci siamo mai scannati...e potremmo scannarci domani per me e dopodomani essere d accordo in una qualsiasi discussione..


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> io penso che escludendo la sfera sentimentale un "ti voglio bene" detto mentendo sapendo di mentire sia per fortuna una cosa piuttosto rara.
> È più un'esternazione emotiva, a volte un vezzo.
> Quando non è una cosa diabolica, è una bugia inconsapevole che parla della fragilità di chi la dice


e allora e' al prova che qui dentro vogliono apparire come le donne di ghiaccio....forse non lo sanno ma la donna di ghiaccio non va manco piu di moda.
oggi ci sono le huggers.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insinui che io non abbia capito i miei?


Macimancherebbe io con i miei sono sempre in cantiere però:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina non so nemmeno bene chi sei ma ti voglio bene


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> io non sono mai stata prevenuto con te, ma mai...
> abbiamo avuto alti e bassi forse piu bassi, ma non ci siamo mai scannati...e potremmo scannarci domani per me e dopodomani essere d accordo in una qualsiasi discussione..


Difficile che io possa scannarmi con te.E cmq anche qui dentro ci son persone che mi hanno sorpreso,parlo di donne,che hanno avuto il coraggio e l'onestà di dire cose senza filtri,mettendoci la faccia...mostrandosi anche più sincere di me.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e allora e' al prova che qui dentro vogliono apparire come le donne di ghiaccio....forse non lo sanno ma la donna di ghiaccio non va manco piu di moda.
> oggi ci sono le huggers.


Sarebbero le huggers?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sarebbero le huggers?


quelle che abbracciano, sempre...io sono una hugger....io abbraccio la gente, sono molto fisica nelle mie dimostrazioni di affetto...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



bettypage ha detto:


> Macimancherebbe io con i miei sono sempre in cantiere però:rotfl:


Io i miei limiti faccio fatica a definirli,ne scopro sempre di nuovi....sto scoprendo di essere anche ipocondriaco...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Difficile che io possa scannarmi con te.E cmq anche qui dentro ci son persone che mi hanno sorpreso,parlo di donne,che hanno avuto il coraggio e l'onestà di dire cose senza filtri,mettendoci la faccia...mostrandosi anche più sincere di me.


non lo metto in dubbio. a me quello che preoccupa e' il come vogliono apparire qui dentro.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una prova che faccio da sempre. Me l'hanno insegnato i miei genitori.


È un buon esercizio


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio. a me quello che preoccupa e' il come vogliono apparire qui dentro.


Umane debolezze....


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io i miei limiti faccio fatica a definirli,ne scopro sempre di nuovi....sto scoprendo di essere anche ipocondriaco...


Ipocondriaco nooo:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Ipocondriaco nooo:sonar:


Certo che si....


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> quelle che abbracciano, sempre...io sono una hugger....io abbraccio la gente, sono molto fisica nelle mie dimostrazioni di affetto...


a me, invece, da' un fastidio tremendo



caciottina ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio. a me quello che preoccupa e' il come vogliono apparire qui dentro.


si, ma alla fine, che ti frega?


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io i miei limiti faccio fatica a definirli,ne scopro sempre di nuovi....sto scoprendo di essere anche *ipocondriaco*...


Benvenuto fratello!

Ne sono uscito...ora sono pulito.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Io*



Ross ha detto:


> Benvenuto fratello!
> 
> Ne sono uscito...ora sono pulito.


Io ci son entrato da 3 anni....da un evento drammatico e traumatico...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me, invece, da' un fastidio tremendo
> 
> 
> si, ma alla fine, che ti frega?


cosa ti da fastidio? gli abbracci?

a me frega, a me frega un po di tutto sinceramente, soprattutto di persone con le quali mi confronto da anni...non vedrei piu il punto di stare qui altrimenti


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> cosa ti da fastidio? gli abbracci?
> 
> a me frega, a me frega un po di tutto sinceramente, soprattutto di persone con le quali mi confronto da anni...non vedrei piu il punto di stare qui altrimenti


si, specie da chi non conosco...ma anche con mio padre, anche se la cosa capisco che e' stupida...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> si, specie da chi non conosco...ma anche con mio padre, anche se la cosa capisco che e' stupida...


Mio padre e mia madre non mi hanno mai abbracciato...de che parlamo?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci son entrato da 3 anni....da un evento drammatico e traumatico...


pure, io sempre stato. se avessi investito i soldi che spendo in farmaci in azioni, sarei azionista di maggioranza di molte case farmaceutiche


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio. a me quello che preoccupa e' il come vogliono apparire qui dentro.


Io con qualcuno berrei volentieri un caffè con altri no


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



caciottina ha detto:


> cosa ti da fastidio? gli abbracci?
> 
> a me frega, a me frega un po di tutto sinceramente, soprattutto di persone con le quali mi confronto da anni...non vedrei piu il punto di stare qui altrimenti


Caciottina...?? 
... devi rasserenarti... dai... non devi assolutamente prenderla così, e ti sento parecchio piccata... 
non ha senso davvero... 

e nulla di quanto in questi anni o non so quanto sei iscritta qui avessi ricevuto, è falso.. nulla.

ne sono sicuro, guarda!!  io che non sono sicuro di nulla...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure, io sempre stato. *se avessi investito i soldi che spendo in farmaci in azioni, sarei azionista di maggioranza di molte case farmaceutiche*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eccomi, presente! io ho in borsa tengo la pochette coi trucchi e la pochette con le medicine, c'ho di tutto, mi manca solo il metadone :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio padre e mia madre non mi hanno mai abbracciato...de che parlamo?:rotfl::rotfl:


mi da' fastidio riceverli, loro mi abbracciano...l'unico che abbraccio volentieri e' il pupattolo, che e' morbido e profumato. Anche se a breve mi sa che non ne vorra' piu'


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci son entrato da 3 anni....da un evento drammatico e traumatico...


Può condurre molto in basso, anche questa storia...piglia anche senza eventi speciali. 

Orribile. 

Non so dire come ne sia uscito. Ad un certo punto te la fai passare, che se vince lei ti divora le giornate e non va bene.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Eh*



ivanl ha detto:


> pure, io sempre stato. se avessi investito i soldi che spendo in farmaci in azioni, sarei azionista di maggioranza di molte case farmaceutiche


Io cor cazzo.Nessun farmaco...devo farcela da solo.
Gli unici farmaci che prendo sono un auilin al mese....e supposte di viagra...unisco utile al dilettevole...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eccomi, presente! io ho in borsa tengo la pochette coi trucchi e la pochette con le medicine, c'ho di tutto, mi manca solo il metadone :singleeye:


E cosa altro hai nella borsa......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eccomi, presente! io ho in borsa tengo la pochette coi trucchi e la pochette con le medicine, c'ho di tutto, mi manca solo il metadone :singleeye:


Dal primo momento che abbiamo interagito qui, ho capito che sei la mia donna ideale; se ti avessi conosciuta prima (e non avessimo quei 15 anni circa di differenza )


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> Può condurre molto in basso, anche questa storia...piglia anche senza eventi speciali.
> 
> Orribile.
> 
> Non so dire come ne sia uscito. Ad un certo punto te la fai passare, che se vince lei ti divora le giornate e non va bene.


Io come al solito mi butto nel fuoco...e mi son visto le tac insieme al radiologo di un mio caro che aveva pochi mesi di vita....


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Dal primo momento che abbiamo interagito qui, ho capito che sei la mia donna ideale; se ti avessi conosciuta prima (e non avessimo quei 15 anni circa di differenza )




però...te immagini due ansiosi come noi? insieme?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scorte de tranquillanti in quantità bibliche!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi da' fastidio riceverli, loro mi abbracciano...l'unico che abbraccio volentieri e' il pupattolo, che e' morbido e profumato. Anche se a breve mi sa che non ne vorra' piu'


cioe non ti sei mai fatto abbracciare da tua moglie?


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> cioe non ti sei mai fatto abbracciare da tua moglie?


si, da lei si anche se sono io che abbraccio lei, non so se mi spiego. sono gli altri che mi infastidicono, specie gli uomini (compreso mio papa') e specie se li ricevo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



bettypage ha detto:


> Io con qualcuno berrei volentieri un caffè con altri no


Non bevo caffè ma grazie lo stesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> si, da lei si anche se sono io che abbraccio lei, non so se mi spiego. sono gli altri che mi infastidicono, specie gli uomini (compreso mio papa') e specie se li ricevo


Ecco,io al massimo tendo le mani....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, da lei si anche se sono io che abbraccio lei, non so se mi spiego. sono gli altri che mi infastidicono, specie gli uomini (compreso mio papa') e specie se li ricevo


io approfondirei la cosa....mi dai l idea di un anaffettivo cosi


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però...te immagini due ansiosi come noi? insieme?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scorte de tranquillanti in quantità bibliche!



io ora nella 24 ore ho: tachipirina 1000, tachipirina 500 in bustine, antiinfiammatorio per vie aeree, aspirina, psicofarmaco, gastroprotettore, borocillina.


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io come al solito mi butto nel fuoco...e mi son visto le tac insieme al radiologo di un mio caro che aveva pochi mesi di vita....


Ecco, ora mi sono ricordato come ne sono uscito: quando mi hanno detto che 'se volevo' potevo prendere certi farmaci. 

Naturalmente erano psico-farmaci.

E' semplicemente scattata la molla...


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io approfondirei la cosa....mi dai l idea di un anaffettivo cosi


boh, non so...mi da' solo fastidio il troppo contatto fisico con sconosciuti (ammazzerei a sassate quelli che ti toccano quando parlano), specie uomini.


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ora nella 24 ore ho: tachipirina 1000, tachipirina 500 in bustine, antiinfiammatorio per vie aeree, aspirina, psicofarmaco, gastroprotettore, borocillina.


Io non piglio manco lo zucchero nel caffè...pure quando mi sognavo le peggio malattie non prendevo niente.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ora nella 24 ore ho: tachipirina 1000, tachipirina 500 in bustine, antiinfiammatorio per vie aeree, aspirina, psicofarmaco, gastroprotettore, borocillina.


io ho: tachipirina 1000, 500, aulin, oki, arcoxia, aspirina, gastroprotettore....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io non piglio manco lo zucchero nel caffè...pure quando mi sognavo le peggio malattie non prendevo niente.


io, invece, prendo anche prima di avere qualcosa


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, da lei si anche se sono io che abbraccio lei, non so se mi spiego. sono gli altri che mi infastidicono, specie gli uomini (compreso mio papa') e specie se li ricevo


Idem.
Riesco ad abbracciare solo marito e figlia.
Non sono per niente fisica.
Tessa detta Findus.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*lo*



Ross ha detto:


> Ecco, ora mi sono ricordato come ne sono uscito: quando mi hanno detto che 'se volevo' potevo prendere certi farmaci.
> 
> Naturalmente erano psico-farmaci.
> 
> E' semplicemente scattata la molla...


Solo supposte di viagra...e me le scaravento anche all'incontrario....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho: tachipirina 1000, 500, aulin, oki, arcoxia, aspirina, gastroprotettore....:rotfl:


ti amo, lo sai??


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho: tachipirina 1000, 500, aulin, oki, arcoxia, aspirina, gastroprotettore....:rotfl:


E poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti amo, lo sai??


si  anchio. ah e c'ho pure ovviamente il buscofen che sono femminuccia...


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bevo caffè ma grazie lo stesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Manco un the ?


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, invece, prendo anche prima di avere qualcosa


Quando bevo la sera faccio scattare il 'moment preventivo'.
Cioè debello sul nascere il mal di testa che avrei avuto the morning after.


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma voi vivete male proprio però!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



bettypage ha detto:


> Manco un the ?


Adoro il the al limone.L'avevi letto da qualche parte?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


deodorante, profumo (campioncino), salviette struccanti, salviette intime....continuo? mejo de no :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, non so...mi da' solo fastidio il troppo contatto fisico con sconosciuti (ammazzerei a sassate quelli che ti toccano quando parlano), specie uomini.


anche a me occorre uno spazio vitale superato il quale provo fastidio per il contatto con gli estranei.
adoro abbracciare mia figlia, mio marito....(dipende dai giorni) e il mio cane .


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro il the al limone.L'avevi letto da qualche parte?:rotfl:


No ma è una valida alternativa al caffè che presuppone un tempo variabile ed un orario consono ad una donna sposata:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> deodorante, profumo (campioncino), salviette struccanti, salviette intime....continuo? mejo de no :rotfl:


Ma hai scippato la borsa a Mary Poppins?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> deodorante, profumo (campioncino), salviette struccanti, salviette intime....continuo? mejo de no :rotfl:


Che palle....nulla di eccitante.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io con qualcuno berrei volentieri un caffè con altri no


Con me?!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che palle....nulla di eccitante.


eh che vuoi farci, sono noiosa, composta, banale e timida.

meno male che perlomeno c'ho altre qualità sennò nun se batteva chiodo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*E*



bettypage ha detto:


> No ma è una valida alternativa al caffè che presuppone un tempo variabile ed un orario consono ad una donna sposata:rotfl:


Adoro il the per quello...:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> deodorante, profumo (campioncino), salviette struccanti, salviette intime....*continuo?* mejo de no :rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Che palle....nulla di eccitante.




Basta che continua e ci arriviamo...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Uffa*



banshee ha detto:


> eh che vuoi farci, sono noiosa, composta, banale e timida.
> 
> meno male che perlomeno c'ho altre qualità sennò nun se batteva chiodo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sempre sto culo in mezzo però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre sto culo in mezzo però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no no intendevo che sono simpatica e divertente! compenso la noia e la timidezza :up:


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me?!


Dopo sabato siamo ben oltre o mi sono illuso/a?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io i miei limiti faccio fatica a definirli,ne scopro sempre di nuovi....sto scoprendo di essere anche ipocondriaco...


benvenuto


Ross ha detto:


> Benvenuto fratello!
> 
> Ne sono uscito...ora sono pulito.


Beato te


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no no intendevo che sono simpatica e divertente! compenso la noia e la timidezza :up:


Ah e da quando?vabbè di spalle sei tanto simpatica divertente,e hai un bel sarcasmo...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dopo sabato siamo ben oltre o mi sono illuso/a?


Non mi hai dato spazio per il caffè... 

Hai approfittato di me più e più volte... 
Non si fa!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> benvenuto
> 
> Beato te


Pure te?ma davero?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eccomi, presente! io ho in borsa tengo la pochette coi trucchi e la pochette con le medicine, c'ho di tutto, mi manca solo il metadone :singleeye:


Lo xanax viaggia con me
Posso dimenticare portafoglio e chiavi dell'auto ma non lo xanax


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure te?ma davero?


vedi sotto


farfalla ha detto:


> Lo xanax viaggia con me
> Posso dimenticare portafoglio e chiavi dell'auto ma non lo xanax


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah e da quando?vabbè di spalle sei tanto simpatica divertente,e hai un bel sarcasmo...:rotfl:


ma come da quando, quindi non sono simpatica? oh ma guarda che me stai a fa incazzà :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (27 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quando bevo la sera faccio scattare il 'moment preventivo'.
> Cioè debello sul nascere il mal di testa che avrei avuto the morning after.


Per evitare il mattutino mal di testa, bisognerebbe bere - appena svegli - un paio bicchierini di quello che si è bevuto la sera precedente mentre si fa colazione ( pane,marmellata,cibi solidi ).


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Per evitare il mattutino mal di testa, bisognerebbe bere - appena svegli - un paio bicchierini di quello che si è bevuto la sera precedente mentre si fa colazione ( pane,marmellata,cibi solidi ).


Cioè, se mi sono rovinato di superalcolici, parto subito con un paio di bicchierini al mattino?



Interessante...


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè, se mi sono rovinato di superalcolici, parto subito con un paio di bicchierini al mattino?
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante...


Posso chiamarti Jon snow?!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cioè, se mi sono rovinato di superalcolici, parto subito con un paio di bicchierini al mattino?
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante...


molto vero...
ogni tanto quando non riesco a superare l hangover della sera prima, certo non a colazione, ma a mezzogiorno riprato con un bel doppio gin e tonic e passa tutto....ovviamente li mi fermo..non mi risbronzo


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi hai dato spazio per il caffè...
> 
> Hai approfittato di me più e più volte...
> Non si fa!!!


Echepalle :up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> molto vero...
> ogni tanto quando non riesco a superare l hangover della sera prima, certo non a colazione, ma a mezzogiorno riprato con un bel doppio gin e tonic e passa tutto....ovviamente li mi fermo..non mi risbronzo


A me fa davvero bene leggerti......


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me fa davvero bene leggerti......


posso chiedere in che senso?


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Io aborro le medicine, soffro come un cane ma restano estrema ratio


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io aborro le medicine, soffro come un cane ma restano estrema ratio


a me, invece, da' fastidio anche solo un vago mal di testa o un principio di raffreddore


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso chiamarti Jon snow?!


solo se mi spieghi il perchè... :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Echepalle :up:


Pecchè?!


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me, invece, da' fastidio anche solo un vago mal di testa o un principio di raffreddore


Ma effetto placebo con te funziona a palla allora


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> solo se mi spieghi il perchè... :sonar:


Non hai mai visto il trono di spade immagino...


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pecchè?!


Sempre ti lamenti. La prossima volta solo caffè allora


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma effetto placebo con te funziona a palla allora


boh, io parto di tachipirina 1000, novalgina, vicks sinex etc etc.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sempre ti lamenti. La prossima volta solo caffè allora


Ma io sono lamentosa... 
Mi dicevi che ti piacevo anche per questo!!!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non hai mai visto il trono di spade immagino...


Ma certoooo!!!! 
è il mio super favorito...mi chiedevo solo il perchè. (sto già decotto e non azzecco troppo)



P.S. mi puoi chiamare come vuoi eh!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, io parto di tachipirina 1000, novalgina, vicks sinex etc etc.


ci scambiamo i farmaci a Luglio ?


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma certoooo!!!!
> è il mio super favorito...mi chiedevo solo il perchè. (sto già decotto e non azzecco troppo)
> 
> 
> ...


"Tu non sai niente Jon Snow"...


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci scambiamo i farmaci a Luglio ?


Drogati:facepalm:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci scambiamo i farmaci a Luglio ?


certo!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Tu non sai niente Jon Snow"...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vero vero vero...mi mancano troppe chicche. :up:


Mi pare tipo il fuma sigaretta dopo canna...che così continua.

Na mazzata insomma.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Drogati:facepalm:


solo xanax
E aulin quando proprio non tollero il mal di testa


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> solo xanax
> E aulin quando proprio non tollero il mal di testa


L aulin mi dissero che era Il Male come farmaco e li xanax proprio da banco non mi pare...


----------



## brenin (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> molto vero...
> ogni tanto quando non riesco a superare l hangover della sera prima, certo non a colazione, ma a mezzogiorno riprato con un bel doppio gin e tonic e passa tutto....ovviamente li mi fermo..non mi risbronzo


Esattissimo.... io ho parlato di prima colazione ( sistema russo per il "dopo" vodka , loro fanno una prima colazione "consistente" ), l'importante è non esagerare ....
ma funziona veramente....


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> L aulin mi dissero che era Il Male come farmaco e li xanax proprio da banco non mi pare...


Anche l'aulin non è da banco, da anni.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche l'aulin non è da banco, da anni.


Esatto.Ma è l'unico che mi fa effetto...


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche l'aulin non è da banco, da anni.


Non sapevo


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo xanax viaggia con me
> Posso dimenticare portafoglio e chiavi dell'auto ma non lo xanax


io sto così con gli antinfiammatori..!

calcola l'omo mio non si cura e se proprio deve, con le omeopatiche..... mi voleva convincere a curare uno strappo muscolare con l'arnica..se lallero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non sapevo


Tu chiedi a me...che io so tutto...mica come Jon snow!!!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu chiedi a me...che io so tutto...mica come Jon snow!!!


Sono solo il tuo portaborse prof...come posso sapere tutto?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> L aulin mi dissero che era Il Male come farmaco e li xanax proprio da banco non mi pare...


Lo xanax è uno psicofarmaco quindi assoluamente non da banco
L'aulin fa sicuramente male. E' l'unico farmaco che mi toglie il mal di testa in 10 minuti e visto che ho un mal di testa al mese me lo concedo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> io sto così con gli antinfiammatori..!
> 
> calcola l'omo mio non si cura e se proprio deve, con le omeopatiche..... mi voleva convincere a curare uno strappo muscolare con l'arnica..se lallero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma fa sport l'omo tuo?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fa sport l'omo tuo?


yes.. ma pure io. solo che io sono drogata coi farmaci:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lo xanax è uno psicofarmaco quindi assoluamente non da banco
> L'aulin fa sicuramente male. E' l'unico farmaco che mi toglie il mal di testa in 10 minuti e visto che ho un mal di testa al mese me lo concedo


Pure a me.....io soffro di cervianale.:up:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto così con gli antinfiammatori..!
> 
> calcola l'omo mio non si cura e se proprio deve, con le omeopatiche..... mi voleva convincere a curare uno strappo muscolare con l'arnica..se lallero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non farti beffe del sacro potere dell'arnica.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto così con gli antinfiammatori..!
> 
> calcola l'omo mio non si cura e se proprio deve, con le omeopatiche..... mi voleva convincere a curare uno strappo muscolare con l'arnica..se lallero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A difesa dell'omo tuo l'arnica funziona molto bene. io figlio facendo sport ne usa tubetti a iosa


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> yes.. ma pure io. solo che io sono drogata coi farmaci:rotfl:


Yes?secondo me l'omeopatia non ti cura manco er cà.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo xanax è uno psicofarmaco quindi assoluamente non da banco
> L'aulin fa sicuramente male. E' l'unico farmaco che mi toglie il mal di testa in 10 minuti e visto che ho un mal di testa al mese me lo concedo


senti questo inverno ho avuto l'infiammazione del trigemino sinistro (non lo auguro a nessuno :unhappy il mio lui: "vabbè dai ti do l'arnica (aridaje ) poi devi bere tanta tanta acqua e poi ha detto il medico (omeopata) che..." io aulin diretta, mezzora stavo una bomba. :up:


----------



## Divì (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Si tratta di modi d'approccio diversi, tutto qui.
> Certo, il fatto che, ad esempio, l'ultimo tipo con cui sono uscita mi abbia sommerso di "ti voglio bene" e ora manco mi saluti, un po' di specie me fa.
> Ma era un suo modo per dirmi che mi trovava piacevole (e che me se voleva fa', probabilmente). Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. L'avevo capito, il messaggio. Bon.
> ...


Brava! Proprio questo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> senti questo inverno ho avuto l'infiammazione del trigemino sinistro (non lo auguro a nessuno :unhappy il mio lui: "vabbè dai ti do l'arnica (aridaje ) poi devi bere tanta tanta acqua e poi ha detto il medico (omeopata) che..." io aulin diretta, mezzora stavo una bomba. :up:


Per il trigemino l'arnica anche no in effetti


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A difesa dell'omo tuo l'arnica funziona molto bene. io figlio facendo sport ne usa tubetti a iosa


ma in crema! a me la propina come pasticche per rimedio contro qualsiasi cosa. tipo infiammazione del trigemino, vedi sopra..


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure a me.....io soffro di cervianale.:up:


uno dei mali del secolo...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Yes?secondo me l'omeopatia non ti cura manco er cà.....:rotfl:


ma infatti lui semplicemente ha una salute di ferro :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu chiedi a me...che io so tutto...mica come Jon snow!!!


Adesso quando vorrò dare fondamenta alle mie tesi dirò mel ha detto Lady Nicka, figlia del vento e boh tutti zitti


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sono solo il tuo portaborse prof...come posso sapere tutto?


Ma almeno le basi figlio mio!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non farti beffe del sacro potere dell'arnica.


in crema...sugli strappi.... non quella in pasticche... comunque Arcoxia for eveeeeeer :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Adesso quando vorrò dare fondamenta alle mie tesi dirò mel ha detto Lady Nicka, figlia del vento e boh tutti zitti


Vedrai che ti trovi bene!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma almeno le basi figlio mio!


Studio signora mia, studio giorno e notte...mi applico e riapplico... :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> uno dei mali del secolo...


Anni e anni a fare lo splendido sulla moto,capello lungo e bagnato....e mo cazzo voglio?


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> un appunto olo voglio fare...sono molto delusa dalla falsita di alcuni.
> alcuni utenti che qui scrivono che aborrano i "ti voglio bene" detti da sconosciuti, da persone che non hanno mai visto, da persone che non conoscono da una vita, mi hanno scritto piu volte in pvt che mi volevano bene.
> ecco questo dice molto di voi....


sto leggendo di corsa perchè questa mattina mi distacco ad una certa ora dal pc, non so se OLO è riferito a me , non credo di aver espresso mie delucidazioni volevo solo quotare quello scritto da Sbriciolata nel modo in cui scrive come del resto lo faccio sempre con ognuna di voi  e dico sempre mi rammarico di non saper mettere per iscritto cosa penso di certi argomenti che qui trattate per cui leggo e se posso intervengo.
Comunque ci provo voler bene vuol dire un sacco di cose : una è un modo per far capire alle persone a noi vicine il nostro affetto a cui non ci puoi dire ti amo , altro alla persona amata moglie o compagna perchè sempre sto ti amo mi sembra una forzatura , poi lo possiamo dire all'amica del momento o anche amante perchè lo sentiamo se no non avremmo tradito mentre all'altra quella titolare se cìè occasione che si potrebbe dirlo si evita perchè se no è un controsenzo., l'ultima per rispondere non l'ho mai detto neanche agli amici  quindi se ricordo bene tolti i parenti l'ho detto solo a due persone a me molto care.
Leggendoti mi spieghi se è una tua costatazione dove io non credo di entrarci o ho capito male ?


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> in crema...sugli strappi.... non quella in pasticche... comunque Arcoxia for eveeeeeer :carneval:



Minchia, questo va bene pure per la gotta...una qualche pasticchetta che me potrà fà?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*No*



ologramma ha detto:


> sto leggendo di corsa perchè questa mattina mi distacco ad una certa ora dal pc, non so se OLO è riferito a me , non credo di aver espresso mie delucidazioni volevo solo quotare quello scritto da Sbriciolata nel modo in cui scrive come del resto lo faccio sempre con ognuna di voi  e dico sempre mi rammarico di non saper mettere per iscritto cosa penso di certi argomenti che qui trattate per cui leggo e se posso intervengo.
> Comunque ci provo voler bene vuol dire un sacco di cose : una è un modo per far capire alle persone a noi vicine il nostro affetto a cui non ci puoi dire ti amo , altro alla persona amata moglie o compagna perchè sempre sto ti amo mi sembra una forzatura , poi lo possiamo dire all'amica del momento o anche amante perchè lo sentiamo se no non avremmo tradito mentre all'altra quella titolare se cìè occasione che si potrebbe dirlo si evita perchè se no è un controsenzo., l'ultima per rispondere non l'ho mai detto neanche agli amici  quindi se ricordo bene tolti i parenti l'ho detto solo a due persone a me molto care.
> Leggendoti mi spieghi se è una tua costatazione dove io non credo di entrarci o ho capito male ?


Era un refuso-Olo= sollo te chiamo io.....ma questo avatar da culetto espansivo ed incline a forastiche intrusioni?ne mettemo un altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sto leggendo di corsa perchè questa mattina mi distacco ad una certa ora dal pc, non so se OLO è riferito a me , non credo di aver espresso mie delucidazioni volevo solo quotare quello scritto da Sbriciolata nel modo in cui scrive come del resto lo faccio sempre con ognuna di voi  e dico sempre mi rammarico di non saper mettere per iscritto cosa penso di certi argomenti che qui trattate per cui leggo e se posso intervengo.
> Comunque ci provo voler bene vuol dire un sacco di cose : una è un modo per far capire alle persone a noi vicine il nostro affetto a cui non ci puoi dire ti amo , altro alla persona amata moglie o compagna perchè sempre sto ti amo mi sembra una forzatura , poi lo possiamo dire all'amica del momento o anche amante perchè lo sentiamo se no non avremmo tradito mentre all'altra quella titolare se cìè occasione che si potrebbe dirlo si evita perchè se no è un controsenzo., l'ultima per rispondere non l'ho mai detto neanche agli amici  quindi se ricordo bene tolti i parenti l'ho detto solo a due persone a me molto care.
> Leggendoti mi spieghi se è una tua costatazione dove io non credo di entrarci o ho capito male ?


secondo me era (s)olo...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sto leggendo di corsa perchè questa mattina mi distacco ad una certa ora dal pc, non so se OLO è riferito a me , non credo di aver espresso mie delucidazioni volevo solo quotare quello scritto da Sbriciolata nel modo in cui scrive come del resto lo faccio sempre con ognuna di voi  e dico sempre mi rammarico di non saper mettere per iscritto cosa penso di certi argomenti che qui trattate per cui leggo e se posso intervengo.
> Comunque ci provo voler bene vuol dire un sacco di cose : una è un modo per far capire alle persone a noi vicine il nostro affetto a cui non ci puoi dire ti amo , altro alla persona amata moglie o compagna perchè sempre sto ti amo mi sembra una forzatura , poi lo possiamo dire all'amica del momento o anche amante perchè lo sentiamo se no non avremmo tradito mentre all'altra quella titolare se cìè occasione che si potrebbe dirlo si evita perchè se no è un controsenzo., l'ultima per rispondere non l'ho mai detto neanche agli amici  quindi se ricordo bene tolti i parenti l'ho detto solo a due persone a me molto care.
> Leggendoti mi spieghi se è una tua costatazione dove io non credo di entrarci o ho capito male ?


scusami OLO, hahah non era riferito a te, ho perso una s (solo) per strada, speriamo che minerva ma trovi e me la riporti


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Minchia, questo va bene pure per la gotta...una qualche pasticchetta che me potrà fà?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma niente, ma che te fa! vai vai 

comunque sai anche che c'ho in borsa? una cosa tipica da ex tossica


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma niente, ma che te fa! vai vai
> 
> comunque sai anche che c'ho in borsa? una cosa tipica da ex tossica


Ma solo io in borsa non c'ho un cazzo?!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma niente, ma che te fa! vai vai
> 
> comunque sai anche che c'ho in borsa? una cosa tipica da ex tossica


Le supposte?


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma solo io in borsa non c'ho un cazzo?!


davvero?  manco finto? :rotfl: io sì!

scherzo per carità


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma solo io in borsa non c'ho un cazzo?!


tu sei uomo, ricordatelo!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma niente, ma che te fa! vai vai
> 
> comunque sai anche che c'ho in borsa? una cosa tipica da ex tossica


Puxa Vida!

Non tiro a indovinare sennò mi tani subito...


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusami OLO, hahah non era riferito a te, ho perso una s (solo) per strada, speriamo che minerva ma trovi e me la riporti


mia cara bambina sei perdonata data la tua giovane età è ammesso lo sbaglio , pensa io quanti ne ho fatti e ancora ne faccio, mi scuso io che pensi dovevo leggere meglio tra le righe?
Comunque te lo posso dire ti voglio bene come ad una figlia:up:


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma solo io in borsa non c'ho un cazzo?!


Stai serena. Io esco anche senza borsa .


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero?  manco finto? :rotfl: io sì!
> 
> scherzo per carità


Quello lo tengo conservato per le grandi occasioni!!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero?  manco finto? :rotfl: io sì!
> 
> scherzo per carità



Penso tu ti sia resa conto solo il millesimo di secondo dopo aver inviato il messaggio...famo finta de gnente dottorè? :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Stai serena. Io esco anche senza borsa .


Dimmi che non usi l'ombrello e mi conquisti!!!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Puxa Vida!
> 
> Non tiro a indovinare sennò mi tani subito...



niente di trascendentale.....pacchetto di marlborone sempre con me  l'ultima l'ho fumata a luglio 2015.... per la precisione il 10 luglio, però giuro che non ci penso mai noooooo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



ologramma ha detto:


> mia cara bambina sei perdonata data la tua giovane età è ammesso lo sbaglio , pensa io quanti ne ho fatti e ancora ne faccio, mi scuso io che pensi dovevo leggere meglio tra le righe?
> Comunque te lo posso dire ti voglio bene come ad una figlia:up:


L'avatar.....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mia cara bambina sei perdonata data la tua giovane età è ammesso lo sbaglio , pensa io quanti ne ho fatti e ancora ne faccio, mi scuso io che pensi dovevo leggere meglio tra le righe?
> Comunque te lo posso dire ti voglio bene come ad una figlia:up:


grazie Ologramma, ricambio il ti voglio bene e ti mando un abbraccio a tutto tondo


----------



## bettypage (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dimmi che non usi l'ombrello e mi conquisti!!!


Cioè se preventivamente lo porto in caso non si sa mai? No
Se devo fare un centinaio di mt e pioviggina?cazzomene
Se piove piove e devo andare a piedi ? Si ecchecazzo


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè se preventivamente lo porto in caso non si sa mai? No
> Se devo fare un centinaio di mt e pioviggina?cazzomene
> Se piove piove e devo andare a piedi ? Si ecchecazzo


È che io aaaaaaamo camminare sotto la pioggia scrosciante...


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie Ologramma, ricambio il ti voglio bene e ti mando un abbraccio a tutto tondo


qualcuno ha fatto la spia che non sono un alice ecco perchè hai detto a tutto tondo  non so se mi riesci a circumnavigare abbracciandomi o un pancino niente male


----------



## Caciottina (27 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> qualcuno ha fatto la spia che non sono un alice ecco perchè hai detto a tutto tondo  non so se mi riesci a circumnavigare abbracciandomi o un pancino niente male


hahaha no nessuna spia, era per dire un abbraccio a braccia aperte e con tanto affetto 
forte la pancina...e' sexy negli uomini:up:


----------



## ologramma (27 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> hahaha no nessuna spia, era per dire un abbraccio a braccia aperte e con tanto affetto
> forte la pancina...e' sexy negli uomini:up:


LO vedi che sono nato nel periodo sbagliato


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma in questo post ci si può lovvare in santa pace?


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma in questo post ci si può lovvare in santa pace?


in senso biblico? Io ci sto


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> in senso biblico? Io ci sto


Anche in senso biblico. ANCHE


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche in senso biblico. ANCHE


vado subito a farmi fare qualche ripetizione dal mastro oscuro, che dopo 25 anni sono fuori allenamento


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> vado subito a farmi fare qualche ripetizione dal mastro oscuro, che dopo 25 anni sono fuori allenamento


Nono, ndo vai? Oscuro ti travia. Vieni qua


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2016)

ho recuperato la esse di caciottina ma pure la acca di ologramma .però non è che posso star qui ogni volta a catturare tutte le lettere del circondario


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> vado subito a farmi fare qualche ripetizione dal mastro oscuro, che dopo 25 anni sono fuori allenamento


COsi famo una figura de merda in due....grazie.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma in questo post ci si può lovvare in santa pace?


Si può far tutto, basta di non parlar di tradimento almeno qui, che ci ho due palle che mi sembra di veder traditi, traditori, tradimenti dappertutto, da quando sono iscritto


----------



## Spot (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche in senso biblico. ANCHE





ivanl ha detto:


> vado subito a farmi fare qualche ripetizione dal mastro oscuro, che dopo 25 anni sono fuori allenamento





Foglia ha detto:


> Nono, ndo vai? Oscuro ti travia. Vieni qua





Minerva ha detto:


> ho recuperato la esse di caciottina ma pure la acca di ologramma .però non è che posso star qui ogni volta a catturare tutte le lettere del circondario





oscuro ha detto:


> COsi famo una figura de merda in due....grazie.:rotfl::rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Si può far tutto, basta di non parlar di tradimento almeno qui, che ci ho due palle che mi sembra di veder traditi, traditori, tradimenti dappertutto, da quando sono iscritto


VI VOGLIO BENE.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2016)

*Spot*



Spot ha detto:


> VI VOGLIO BENE.


Voglio i fatti....:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> VI VOGLIO BENE.


Ma ne sei sicura...? 
Pensaci!!


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si può far tutto, basta di non parlar di tradimento almeno qui, che ci ho due palle che mi sembra di veder traditi, traditori, tradimenti dappertutto, da quando sono iscritto


Bene: parlo a ruota libera, allora. Senza filo conduttore, eh, avviso e premetto 

Non tutto quello che facciamo è razionale. A me ad esempio sentir parlare di "applicazione" e di "costanza" (cito forse inesattamente Chiara che ho letto pagine fa) fa pensare allo sport. O alle sovrastrutture mentali con cui - da adulti - filtriamo tutto.

Chiaro che il voler bene ha tanti gradi di intensità. Come anche dire a qualcuno su un forum: "ti ascolto". Ma è tanto bello.

Ecco... io penso che a volte sia bello anche solo dirlo. E certo: è bello quando non ha doppi fini.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> VI VOGLIO BENE.


Grazie


----------



## oro.blu (27 Aprile 2016)

Mi sono collegata ora da stamani  
vi ho letti un po' qua e un po' là.

Ma stavo pensando che:
ci sono "ti voglio bene" detti alle persone che fanno parte della mia vita, che hanno un senso profondo, e sono dei "ti voglio bene" correlati da azioni concrete che li rendono più profondi, un dono di pezzetti di me e del mio tempo che dedico alla persona che amo ( o alla quale voglio bene, sottigliezze)

E ci sono "ti voglio bene" come quelli che dice Foglia e che vi ho detto anch'io. Sono veri. In questo momento in cui sono persa in una confusione di pensieri, sapere che qui qualcuno mi ascolterà da un suo punto di vista è un àncora di salvezza. è un "grazie di esserci"

Non confonderei mai il "ti voglio bene" detto a chi mi sta vicino con il "ti voglio bene" che ho detto a voi, sono diversi, e se li dico sono comunque sentiti, ma diversi. Non li lancio così a caso, non li dico per compiacere o per comprare.

Uguale il contatto fisico. Io non sopporto di essere toccata. Baci e abbracci come si usa spesso mi infastidiscono. Alle volte mi infastidisce perfino lo stringere la mano a persone che non conosco o che a pelle non mi piacciono. Devo conoscere abbastanza la persona, devo vedere nei suoi occhi che quel contatto è di piacere e non di circostanza.
Quando lo capisco mi scongelo un pochino e mi faccio abbracciare e abbraccio.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Bene: parlo a ruota libera, allora. Senza filo conduttore, eh, avviso e premetto
> 
> Non tutto quello che facciamo è razionale. A me ad esempio sentir parlare di "applicazione" e di "costanza" (cito forse inesattamente Chiara che ho letto pagine fa) fa pensare allo sport. O alle sovrastrutture mentali con cui - da adulti - filtriamo tutto.
> 
> ...


Non ti posso quotare, perché poi Chiara mi viene a dar legnate, e a me le donne che mi legnano sono poi quelle dalle quali resto sedotto, e se mi ci abituo alle legnate, poi è una droga...


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Non ti posso quotare*, perché poi Chiara mi viene a dar legnate, e a me le donne che mi legnano sono poi quelle che mi seducono, e se mi ci abituo alle legnate, poi è una droga...



Però mi hai quotato


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Però mi hai quotato


Eh già.. 

E ora sono cazzi miei, mica viene a cercare te che l hai scritto.. 

Preparo la borsa del ghiaccio...


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

sarà come dice Brunetta, che probabilmente ci investo troppo significato, che è sovradimensionato, che sono prudente e c'ho paura.. ma per esempio qui, tanti di voi mi stanno simpatici, a tanti auguro il meglio e mi generate "emozioni" dentro. cioè mi fate sentire solidale, partecipe, commossa, felice per voi, spiace per voi se vi capita qualcosa di brutto. ma "ti voglio bene" non mi viene da dirlo  

oddio a Nicka l'ho detto e credo mi abbia maledetta in quel momento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà come dice Brunetta, che probabilmente ci investo troppo significato, che è sovradimensionato, che sono prudente e c'ho paura.. ma per esempio qui, tanti di voi mi stanno simpatici, a tanti auguro il meglio e mi generate "emozioni" dentro. cioè mi fate sentire solidale, partecipe, commossa, felice per voi, spiace per voi se vi capita qualcosa di brutto. ma "ti voglio bene" non mi viene da dirlo
> 
> oddio a Nicka l'ho detto e credo mi abbia maledetta in quel momento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, io non maledico. 
Ti ho solo mandata affanculo!!!


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà come dice Brunetta, che probabilmente ci investo troppo significato, che è sovradimensionato, che sono prudente e c'ho paura.. ma per esempio qui, tanti di voi mi stanno simpatici, a tanti auguro il meglio e mi generate "emozioni" dentro. cioè mi fate sentire solidale, partecipe, commossa, felice per voi, spiace per voi se vi capita qualcosa di brutto. *ma "ti voglio bene" non mi viene da dirlo *
> 
> oddio a Nicka l'ho detto e credo mi abbia maledetta in quel momento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me venne da dirlo per la prima volta quando qualcuno mi disse una cosa più o meno così: "se ne vuoi parlare, sono qua". Si riferiva ad un argomento di cui non parlo molto, ma sapere che magari, se un giorno mi andrà, avrò qualcuno pronto ad ascoltare, così aggratis... mi fa pensare al bene.

Sul grassetto: nessuno deve dire qualcosa per obbligo.


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me venne da dirlo per la prima volta quando qualcuno mi disse una cosa più o meno così: "se ne vuoi parlare, sono qua". Si riferiva ad un argomento di cui non parlo molto, ma sapere che magari, se un giorno mi andrà, avrò qualcuno pronto ad ascoltare, così aggratis... mi fa pensare al bene.
> 
> Sul grassetto: nessuno deve dire qualcosa per obbligo.


figurati, mica si parlava di obbligo. si parlava di modi diversi di essere. anche a me hanno offerto sostegno, consigli, e ascolto aggratisse sull'argomento "botte dentro casa" di cui non parlo mai fuori, ma non mi è venuto da dire "ti voglio bene" bensì "grazie, sei una persona speciale e sono contenta di averti incontrato".

modi di essere diversi


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io non maledico.
> Ti ho solo mandata affanculo!!!


...non è vero :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> figurati, mica si parlava di obbligo. si parlava di modi diversi di essere. anche a me hanno offerto sostegno, consigli, e ascolto aggratisse sull'argomento "botte dentro casa" di cui non parlo mai fuori, ma non mi è venuto da dire "ti voglio bene" bensì "*grazie, sei una persona speciale e sono contenta di averti incontrato".
> 
> modi di essere diversi*


Se ci pensi, neppure tanto.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...non è vero :carneval:


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh...
C'ho na reputazione!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ci pensi, neppure tanto.


secondo me si... posso pensare che sei una persona speciale (generico), intelligente, sensibile, arguta, stimarti, ma il "bene" è u altro paio di maniche, per me. quoto Miss Matra,ti voglio bene ha un significato univoco, per me, il resto è...resto, sono altre cose..


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> C'ho na reputazione!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
:bacissimo:


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> secondo me si... posso pensare che sei una persona speciale (generico), intelligente, sensibile, arguta, stimarti, ma il "bene" è u altro paio di maniche, per me. quoto Miss Matra,ti voglio bene ha un significato univoco, per me, il resto è...resto, sono altre cose..


Tu e miss Matra non mi convincete.

Se però, Tu e miss Matra, volete avere ragione a costo di menare botte, rivolgetevi a Skorpio 

(Scherzo, neh )


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu e miss Matra non mi convincete.
> 
> Se però, Tu e miss Matra, volete avere ragione a costo di menare botte, rivolgetevi a Skorpio
> 
> (Scherzo, neh )


la ragione è dei fessi...e poi ormai sono fuori allenamento, ho smesso di boxare da 6 mesi, non me la sento di affrontare il ring :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> la ragione è dei fessi...e poi ormai sono fuori allenamento, ho smesso di boxare da 6 mesi, non me la sento di affrontare il ring :carneval:


Per oggi ho già preso la mia razione.
Domani cambio avatar..


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per oggi ho già preso la mia razione.
> Domani cambio avatar..


Io non picchio più  sono in pensione!


----------



## Falcor (27 Aprile 2016)

Oscuro da buon napoletano conoscerai le proprietà curative del mango.

O' mang pa cap e O' mang po cazz


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

quando, come qui, si segue qualcuno per anni, può succedere che ci si affezioni. 
Ci si accompagna tra gli alti e i bassi ... ti entrano nel pensiero e cerchi notizie per cogliere come stanno. Non posso negare che se sto qui è anche per queste persone a cui ci tengo ... e quello che può valere, date dalle possibilità di una conoscenza virtuale, io provo del bene per alcuni ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu e miss Matra non mi convincete.
> 
> Se però, Tu e miss Matra, volete avere ragione a costo di menare botte, rivolgetevi a Skorpio
> 
> (Scherzo, neh )


Con skorpiuccio finirà che lo corcherò di aperitivi [emoji2]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la ragione è dei fessi...e poi ormai sono fuori allenamento, ho smesso di boxare da 6 mesi, non me la sento di affrontare il ring :carneval:


Quoto! Approvo! Abbraccio! Condivido! 
:rotfl:

Ps. Non boxiamo, #vogliamocibene#peace&love


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto! Approvo! Abbraccio! Condivido!
> :rotfl:
> 
> Ps. Non boxiamo, #vogliamocibene#peace&love


Ahahahahahahahahah sei una bella persona!
#menobottepiu'bottiglie #piùcamparipertutti!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahah sei una bella persona!
> #menobottepiu'bottiglie #piùcamparipertutti!!


Ma....bella fuori o dentro? 
#spritzcomesepiovesse#abbassoiltheallimone#tristezza 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con skorpiuccio finirà che lo corcherò di aperitivi [emoji2]


...un tuo sguardo mi sarebbe abbondantemente sufficiente per ubriacarmi completamente...

Ma quando sono briao faccio discorsi a biscaro, attenzione..


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2016)

[video=youtube_share;yV5NQyT3DFE]https://youtu.be/yV5NQyT3DFE[/video]


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma....bella fuori o dentro?
> #spritzcomesepiovesse#abbassoiltheallimone#tristezza
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei bella fuori ma pure dentro! Ma anche fuori!! E peró pure dentro!! #bellaovunque #abbassoilteuccio #campariaddicted #datecedabeve :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;yV5NQyT3DFE]https://youtu.be/yV5NQyT3DFE[/video]


I Baustelle! 
:inlove:


----------

